# [Sammelthread] Ghost Recon Wildlands



## teachmeluv (8. März 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hi zusammen!

Ich hoffe, dass es das hier noch nicht gibt und ich auch den richtigen Bereich erwischt habe (sonst gerne verschieben). Nach dem offiziellen Startschuss am 07.03.2017 konnte oben genannter Titel

*[size=+4]Ghost Recon Wildlands*[/size]

bereits gespielt werden. Hier sollen sich alle Spieler austauschen um damit einen genrellen Thread für Fragen aller Art bieten ​



*[size=+1]Tests:[/size]*

Test bei PC Games

Test bei Eurogamer

Test bei Gamestar

Test bei golem.de



*[size=+1]Hardware-Check:[/size]*

Ghost Recon Wildlands: GPU- und CPU-Benchmarks aus der Finalversion [Update]



*[size=+1]Updates:[/size]*

Ghost Recon Wildlands: 2,8 GByte grosser Day-One-Patch mit diversen Nachbesserungen



*[size=+1]Tipps für den Einstieg:*[/size]

Release-Special - Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Wildlands | Ubisoft-TV [DE]



*[size=+1]Details zum Season Pass:*[/size]

Ghost Recon Wildlands - Inhalte des Season Pass im Detail


----------



## majinvegeta20 (8. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Laberthread*

Gut dann fange ich mal an.  
Habt ihr schon den angekündigten Day 1 Patch eingespielt bekommen?
Bei mir kam bis gestern Abend noch nix. O.o


----------



## teachmeluv (8. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Laberthread*

Hast du die Datenträger-Variante? Ich habe es über U-Play gekauft und hatte beim Start nur einen zusätzlichen Download von knapp 100 MB. Die Leute mit DVD Version mussten da wohl über 4 GB saugen.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (8. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Laberthread*

Hab aber auch über uplay.
Lt PCGH kommt ein größerer 2,8 gb Day 1 Patch.

Ghost Recon Wildlands: 2,8 GByte grosser Day-One-Patch mit diversen Nachbesserungen


----------



## teachmeluv (8. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Laberthread*

Ich füge alle Informationen, die man so benötigt, in den Start-Post ein.

Habe bisher aber selber noch keinen Day 1 Patch bemerkt. Habe das Spiel am letzten Samstag vorgeladen, vielleicht war es ja schon drin. Beim Start - wie erwähnt - war da nur ein Download von etwas über 100 MB.


----------



## KW8365 (8. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Laberthread*

Das Spiel wäre nicht schlecht wenn da nicht diese eine Sache wäre...
 Ist mir gestern aufgefallen: Infiltriere einen Außenposten und hatte Angst das die Wachen die herumliegenden Leichen sehen.
 Und siehe da, es gibt keine Leichen. Die verschwinden einfach! 
 Ernsthaft jetzt? Das kann es nicht sein!
 Ich kann mich mit schlechter Grafik oder mit einer hakeliken Steuerung abfinden, aber sowas ist ein absolutes no-go.
 Realismus pur!!!
 Gibt es diesbezüglich vlt noch einen Patch? Weiß jemand was?


----------



## teachmeluv (8. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Laberthread*



KW8365 schrieb:


> Das Spiel wäre nicht schlecht wenn da nicht diese eine Sache wäre...
> Ist mir gestern aufgefallen: Infiltriere einen Außenposten und hatte Angst das die Wachen die herumliegenden Leichen sehen.
> Und siehe da, es gibt keine Leichen. Die verschwinden einfach!
> Ernsthaft jetzt? Das kann es nicht sein!
> ...



Das habe ich auch schon festgestellt. Allerdings ist das bei mir sporadisch: mal werden die Leichen entdeckt, mal wieder nicht. Ich habe auch schon erlebt, dass nach kompletter 'Bereinigung' einer Basis meine KI Team-Kameraden mir wenige Sekunden später immer noch per Funk mitteilen, dass ein Gegner gesichtet wurde, obwohl keiner mehr da ist.

Ich denke, das hat ggf. was mit dem Streaming der großen Open World zu tun, da wird sicherlich noch nachgebessert.


----------



## KW8365 (8. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Laberthread*

Ich hoffe das da noch nachgebessert wird. Ich sehe mir nämlich gerne an was ich angerichtet habe. Und wenn ich da nur eine Blutlache und die Waffe des gemäuchelten vorfinde, ist das schon unrealistisch!


----------



## teachmeluv (8. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Laberthread*



KW8365 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das da noch nachgebessert wird. Ich sehe mir nämlich gerne an was ich angerichtet habe. Und wenn ich da nur eine Blutlache und die Waffe des gemäuchelten vorfinde, ist das schon unrealistisch!



Mit Sicherheit 

Ich bin trotz allem aktuell sehr zufrieden mit dem aktuellen Status. Sehr flüssiges Spielerlebnis, super Grafik. Kleinigkeiten wir von dir und mir beschrieben kann man sicherlich noch ausbessern, auch das Fahr- sowie Physikverhalten der Autos bzw. generell der Fahrzeuge könnte noch optimiert werden.


----------



## BreaKing (8. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Suche noch Mitspieler auf der PS4, hab gestern Abend begonnen und hatte leider nicht viel Zeit. Die erste Mission (Amaru befreien) habe ich abgeschlossen. Wer auf der PS4 unterwegs ist und ebenfalls noch Mitspieler sucht, kann mich gerne per PN anschreiben


----------



## teachmeluv (8. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



BreaKing schrieb:


> Suche noch Mitspieler auf der PS4, hab gestern Abend begonnen und hatte leider nicht viel Zeit. Die erste Mission (Amaru befreien) habe ich abgeschlossen. Wer auf der PS4 unterwegs ist und ebenfalls noch Mitspieler sucht, kann mich gerne per PN anschreiben



Leider kein Crossover möglich


----------



## teachmeluv (8. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Hier ist eine Liste von Ubisoft mit aktuell bekannten Problemen:

Known Issues - Updated March 7 | Forums


----------



## majinvegeta20 (9. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Update für Nvidia Nutzer!!
Treiber ist endlich da. Hab selbst dadurch ca. 5 fps mehr. 

Nvidia: Game-Ready-Treiber 378.78 fur DX12-Leistungsschub & Ansel fur Ghost Recon Wildlands


----------



## teachmeluv (10. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Update für Nvidia Nutzer!!
> Treiber ist endlich da. Hab selbst dadurch ca. 5 fps mehr.
> 
> Nvidia: Game-Ready-Treiber 378.78 fur DX12-Leistungsschub & Ansel fur Ghost Recon Wildlands


Kann ich bestätigen. Habe keine genaue FPS-Zahl aber ich habe jetzt ein Peak von 90 bei sehr hoch. Nun kann man die eine oder andere Option auch auf Ultra stellen


----------



## majinvegeta20 (10. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Die Peaks nach oben sind bei mir auch recht deutlich gestiegen.
Im Durchschnitt bleibt es bei meinen max Settings in 1440p allerdings bei ca. +5 fps.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (10. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Update für Nvidia Nutzer!!
> Treiber ist endlich da. Hab selbst dadurch ca. 5 fps mehr.
> 
> Nvidia: Game-Ready-Treiber 378.78 fur DX12-Leistungsschub & Ansel fur Ghost Recon Wildlands



5 Fps in Ultra und 15 Fps in Sehr hoch verloren...wird immer besser


----------



## majinvegeta20 (10. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> 5 Fps in Ultra und 15 Fps in Sehr hoch verloren...wird immer besser


What? Echt?


----------



## teachmeluv (10. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> 5 Fps in Ultra und 15 Fps in Sehr hoch verloren...wird immer besser



Abgefahren. Vielleicht den alten Treiber einmal restlos deinstallieren und dann neu installieren?


----------



## phila_delphia (10. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Nach dem jünsten Patch funktioniert das Spiel nicht mehr im Offline Modus.

Stinkt mir gewaltig gerade...

Grüße

phila


----------



## Pedro89 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Hat jemand auch in kurzen Abständen Ruckler im Spiel?
GPU Last sinkt beim Ruckler auf ca. 0 - 20 %. 

Treiber sind aktuell.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Sind mir zumindest bisher nicht aufgefallen.

Edit:
So zumindest lädt er jetzt einen größeren Patch herunter. Allerdings schon etwas größer. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dedde (11. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

hab mal ne frage zu dem unterlauf granatwerfer
man braucht die die fertigkeit für den granatwerfer und man muss remanzo erkunden. den skill hab ich bereits und remanzo abgeflogen/aufgedeckt. was ist denn noch nötig um den granatwerfer zu bekommen? oder geht das nicht bei allen sturmgewehren?


----------



## teachmeluv (11. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



Dedde schrieb:


> hab mal ne frage zu dem unterlauf granatwerfer
> man braucht die die fertigkeit für den granatwerfer und man muss remanzo erkunden. den skill hab ich bereits und remanzo abgeflogen/aufgedeckt. was ist denn noch nötig um den granatwerfer zu bekommen? oder geht das nicht bei allen sturmgewehren?


Ich glaube das geht nicht bei allen. Aber grundsätzlich brauchst du zunächst die Fertigkeit 😁


----------



## Dedde (11. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

habs geblickt, musste die ausrufezeichen abgrasen


----------



## RayasVati (11. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Startet das spiel bei euch nach dem update?


----------



## teachmeluv (11. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Aber klar. Habe heute schon 1-2 Stunden gespielt


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (12. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Das Game macht bisher richtig Laune! Ich bin zwar noch Welpe & ganz am Anfang, aber die Atmo & Weitläufigkeit, plus Umfang überzeugt und für das Auge wird auch noch viel geboten.
Mit leicht angepasste Settings und einer Resi mit 1440p lässt sich das Game mit einer 1080er mMn hervorragend daddeln. M&K wurde auch sehr gut umgesetzt & Gamerherz ...was willst Du mehr?
Nach Division für mich eine weitere Ubisoft-Perle ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (12. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Falls jemand die Location von dem E3 2015 Reveal trailer sucht, diese befindet sich hier. ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



trailer:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WdJub3Kz2wI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Beispiele:
(Natürlich muss man für Grafikvergleiche die direkten Wetterverhältnisse etc p.p. anpassen. Dient hier daher nur mal zur Übersicht)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dPbvulkan (13. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Boah, heute abend Game bekommen und direkt bis grade gezockt.  Sieht einfach nur geil aus und man vergisst die Zeit.

Meine GPU wird gut bis ans Limit ausgelastet und der i7 wird auch gut ausgelastet. Aber bei absoluten Ultrasettings in 1080p noch flüssig spielbar. VRAM wird fast komplett ausgereizt. ^^ Aber sieht wirklich zum Teil schon fotorealistisch aus, muss man sagen, wenn es nass ist und der Schlamm auf der Straße. Wahnsinn.

Aber GRW ist jetzt auch mal ein extremes Beispiel und wird ja nicht die Norm sein in Zukunft. Das glaube ich kaum. Das Nachschärfen hab ich ganz rausgenommen. Mit Downsampling kommt die 1070 aber dann doch an die grenzen und es wird mir etwas zu schwammig und die fps gehen gegen 30 fps. Daher Downsampling aus und alles auf Ultra. Sieht auch super aus und läuft gut flüssig.


----------



## dPbvulkan (13. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Laberthread*



KW8365 schrieb:


> Das Spiel wäre nicht schlecht wenn da nicht diese eine Sache wäre...
> Ist mir gestern aufgefallen: Infiltriere einen Außenposten und hatte Angst das die Wachen die herumliegenden Leichen sehen.
> Und siehe da, es gibt keine Leichen. Die verschwinden einfach!
> Ernsthaft jetzt? Das kann es nicht sein!



Ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen. Aber als ich mit dem Hubschrauber zu dem Posten geflogen bin hinterm Zaun und da dann recht zögerlich vorgegangen bin weil ich dachte die sehen die Leichen, hätte ich da ja auch aggressiver vorgehen können. ^^


----------



## Noxxphox (13. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Hm also bei mir finden sie Leichen und die verschwinden auch nicht, das hat mich schon des öfteren auffliegen lassen-.-. An sich ein gutes Spiel, aber ab und zu kommt das Streaming nicht ganz hinterher beim Fahren von längeren Strecken und die Straße wird doch verschwommen/ Unscharf.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Ich denke mal für ein solch riesige Spielwelt geht das absolut in Ordnung. 

Ich glaube das ist nicht bloß Ubisofts größte Open World, sondern allgemein das größte Game im Sandbox Design.


----------



## Noxxphox (13. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Warts ab wenn Cyberpunk 2077 kommt  angeblich mehrmals so gros wie Witcher3, das Game ist dann 1 großer nachlader^^.
Ne hast ja recht, der großen Welt ist das sicherlich geschuldet. Vom Gameplay ist es super nur ungewohnt ist der schaden den man frisst. Andere Games kannste reinrushen und du gehst mit 70% HP raus auf mizlerer schwierigkeit. Hier 6 7 gut sitzende Kugeln ubd du liegst am Boden.


----------



## dPbvulkan (13. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

ArmA3 ist noch immer größer denke ich. 270km² sind schwer zu schlagen. ^^


----------



## HisN (13. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

30GB RAM-Nutzung als MAX bis jetzt gesehen.
Als würde das Game zum Game-Start erst mal die Shader für das ganze erkundete Areal erstellen.
Kein Wunder wenn es da auf manchen Systemen zu Hängern kommt^^

http://abload.de/img/grw_2017_03_09_22_36_c0uvx.jpg

Lustigerweise geht das nach einiger Spielzeit zurück und pendelt sich dann etwas über 10GB ein^^.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (13. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Finde es eigentlich sehr schade, wie schlampig sie die Steath-Mechanik eingebaut haben. Sobald mich ein Gegner entdeckt (kann allein dadurch passieren, dass Rebellen angreifen oder die allwissende KI einfach nen schlechten erwischt Tag hat) steigt das Leben der Einheiten einfach mal auf das Vierfache. Wer unentdeckt bleibt, kann so ziemlich mit jeder Waffe mit einem (schlimmstenfalls zwei) Hits Wachen umlegen. Wird man allerdings aufgedeckt, sind es auf einmal mindestens vier Hits. Das gilt selbst für schwerere Semi-Auto Rifles.
Finde es auch sehr unfair, dass sobald irgendwas oder irgendwer (muss nicht mal der eigene Mitspieler sein) Aufsehen errregt, sofort sämtliche Standorte an die KI übermitttelt werden und man gesucht wird. Da wird Stealthen auf höheren Graden (wo die KI überhaupt noch reagiert) stellenweise wirklich unmöglich.
Schwierigkeitsgrad liegt z.Z. übrigens auf der vorletzten Etappe.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



HisN schrieb:


> 30GB RAM-Nutzung als MAX bis jetzt gesehen.
> Als würde das Game zum Game-Start erst mal die Shader für das ganze erkundete Areal erstellen.
> Kein Wunder wenn es da auf manchen Systemen zu Hängern kommt^^
> 
> ...



Check mal den Taskmanager bei Ausführung. Kann irgendwas nicht stimmen. 

Bei mir geht´s direkt auf ca. 10 gb hoch und pendelt sich bei ca. 12 gb ein. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Finde es eigentlich sehr schade, wie schlampig sie die Steath-Mechanik eingebaut haben. Sobald mich ein Gegner entdeckt (kann allein dadurch passieren, dass Rebellen angreifen oder die allwissende KI einfach nen schlechten erwischt Tag hat) steigt das Leben der Einheiten einfach mal auf das Vierfache. Wer unentdeckt bleibt, kann so ziemlich mit jeder Waffe mit einem (schlimmstenfalls zwei) Hits Wachen umlegen. Wird man allerdings aufgedeckt, sind es auf einmal mindestens vier Hits. Das gilt selbst für schwerere Semi-Auto Rifles.
> Finde es auch sehr unfair, dass sobald irgendwas oder irgendwer (muss nicht mal der eigene Mitspieler sein) Aufsehen errregt, sofort sämtliche Standorte an die KI übermitttelt werden und man gesucht wird. Da wird Stealthen auf höheren Graden (wo die KI überhaupt noch reagiert) stellenweise wirklich unmöglich.
> Schwierigkeitsgrad liegt z.Z. übrigens auf der vorletzten Etappe.




Nein, man kann sie auch weiter hin mit einem gezielten Schuss töten. O.o

Vielleicht bist du einfach dann nur zu nervös bzw sich schnell bewegende Gegner sind schwerer zu treffen. 
Zocke es im höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad und bin nur am stealthen. Je nach Gebiet auch Recht anspruchsvoll, aber machbar.


----------



## dPbvulkan (13. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Naja 30 GB RAM AUslastung halte ich für ein Gerücht. Eben mal eine Stunde nomma gezockt und es sah immer so aus:


----------



## blautemple (13. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Beim ersten Start hat mir das Spiel auch einmal die 16GB RAM vollgeknallt, danach aber nicht mehr...


----------



## HisN (13. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Man kann dem sogar zusehen^^

Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon  Wildlands 02 24 2017   22GB System-RAM Usage - YouTube

Wie gesagt, wenn ich dann ne Weile gezockt habe, gehts auch wieder auf "normale" Werte runter.
Dafür gibts kein Gestotter, ist bei mir einfach genug RAM vorhanden, um dem entgegenzuwirken.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



HisN schrieb:


> Man kann dem sogar zusehen^^
> 
> Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon  Wildlands 02 24 2017   22GB System-RAM Usage - YouTube
> 
> ...



Ich besitze selbst 24gb. Heißt dann müsste das Game ja bei mir genau das Selbe machen. Tut es aber nicht. ^^

Gestotter habe ich trotz allem genauso wenig.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (13. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Nein, man kann sie auch weiter hin mit einem gezielten Schuss töten. O.o
> 
> Vielleicht bist du einfach dann nur zu nervös bzw sich schnell bewegende Gegner sind schwerer zu treffen.
> Zocke es im höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad und bin nur am stealthen. Je nach Gebiet auch Recht anspruchsvoll, aber machbar.


Das Phänomen erscheint mir (bzw. uns) reproduzierbar zu sein und hat offenbar nichts mit dem Aiming zu tun.


----------



## HisN (13. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Ich besitze selbst 24gb. Heißt dann müsste das Game ja bei mir genau das Selbe machen. Tut es aber nicht. ^^



Du bist in 4K unterwegs und hast alle Regler ganz rechts? *g*

@Kabelbinder: In welcher Auflösung zockst Du?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



HisN schrieb:


> Du bist in 4K unterwegs und hast alle Regler ganz rechts? *g*



Nee, 1440p und alle Regler Rechts. 

Das Pendel geht je nach Gebiet zwischen 35 und 50 fps. 

Aber das mit dem RAM macht mich nu wirklich stutzig. Was sagt denn der Taskmanager dazu. Ist das wirklich Ghost Recon oder doch ein Dienst im Hintergrund. ^^

Bei mir war das höchste der Gefühle glaube auch 16gb. Aber auch nur durch den Browser & Co. im Hintergrund. 



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Das Phänomen erscheint mir (bzw. uns) reproduzierbar zu sein und hat offenbar nichts mit dem Aiming zu tun.



Ich kann dir halt nur bestätigen, das man die Gegner auch wenn sie Bescheid wissen noch mit 1, 2 Schüssen erledigen kann.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (13. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

*@HisN*
2560x1080px
ASUS R9 290X + Morpheus @ 1075 MHz 
i5 6600K @ stock
16GB RAM
Settings auf mittel bis hoch.

Im Schnitt hab ich so um die 45-50 FPS. Läuft insgesamt (trotz neustem ReLive) aber noch relativ instabil. Zieht man die doch relativ häufigen Drops hinzu, dann sinds nur noch knapp 35-40 FPS.

Ab und zu muss man wohl auch schonmal neustarten (nicht nur aufgrund der De-Syncs).


----------



## -H1N1- (13. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Macht es eigentlich Sinn, den in-game Benchmark laufen zu lassen, um die optimalen Settings zu finden?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (13. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Eigentlich nicht.
Die gerenderte Szene ist m.E. viel zu kurz und zeigt auch nur das eine Areal. In einigen anderen Gebieten treten viel häufiger und intensiver Framedrops auf. Man sollte immer noch ein kleines Polster mit einrechnen.

Kann aber natürlich nur für meine 290X (samt aktuellem Treiber) sprechen


----------



## HisN (13. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Ich schau mal ob ich es mit dem Löschen des Caches im Benutzer-Ordner provozieren kann.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Knapp 30 Stunden um und erst  3 Maps von 21 komplett durch.  Wenn das so weitergeht bin ich erst in knapp 200 Stunden mit dem Game durch.  
Lass  es gerne ruhig im stealth Modus angehen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y6FoBpHKmnI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Co-op bin ich noch überhaupt nicht zu gekommen.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (13. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Ich kann dir halt nur bestätigen, das man die Gegner auch wenn sie Bescheid wissen noch mit 1, 2 Schüssen erledigen kann.



denke das kommt dann auf die waffe an ...
kenne das beschrieben verhalten mit einer G28, sobald die Gegner warum auch immer aktiv am Kampf teilnehmen wechsel ich auf die MSR oder HTI , diese machen nach wie vor 1 hits wegen ihres enormen Grundschadens und der Penetrationsfähigkeit der Waffe ...


----------



## Noxxphox (13. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Knapp 30 Stunden um und erst  3 Maps von 21 komplett durch.  Wenn das so weitergeht bin ich erst in knapp 200 Stunden mit dem Game durch.
> Lass  es gerne ruhig im stealth Modus angehen.
> 
> 
> ...



was schaffsd dann du? Ich habe schon 4 Länder durch bis aufs gesammel, da smach ich heut. Aktuel bin ich bei knapp über 7h. Nur stealth wär mir zu lw, ich bin eher der Taktiker der Rush, stealth und taktische Ausschaltung mischt. Sehe halt ned ein meinen NPC Begleitern d3n ganzen Spas mitm Ausschalten zu lassen


----------



## majinvegeta20 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> denke das kommt dann auf die waffe an ...
> kenne das beschrieben verhalten mit einer G28, sobald die Gegner warum auch immer aktiv am Kampf teilnehmen wechsel ich auf die MSR oder HTI , diese machen nach wie vor 1 hits wegen ihres enormen Grundschadens und der Penetrationsfähigkeit der Waffe ...



Ich nutze noch die M40 Sniper und das Sturmgewehr SR 3M.
Mit den bisherigen Waffen war es aber auch genauso. Trotz  Schalldämpfers.  
Wenn man sie genau am Kopf trifft ist es gleich ob Aktiv oder inaktiv. Zumindest ist so nach den Erfahrungen die ich bisher im Spiel gesammelt habe. 



Noxxphox schrieb:


> was schaffsd dann du? Ich habe schon 4 Länder durch bis aufs gesammel, da smach ich heut. Aktuel bin ich bei knapp über 7h. Nur stealth wär mir zu lw, ich bin eher der Taktiker der Rush, stealth und taktische Ausschaltung mischt. Sehe halt ned ein meinen NPC Begleitern d3n ganzen Spas mitm Ausschalten zu lassen




Mache ja auch alles so gut wie alleine.  
Hin und wieder mal ne taktische Ausschaltung. Mehr dürfen sie aber auch nicht tun.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

sry für doppel


----------



## Noxxphox (13. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Renne mit nem LMG  und ner Sniper (Weis deren Modelle nicht genau) rum, beste kombo für nah wie fernkampf meiner Ansicht nach. Aber auch mit der Pistel kann man in dem Game viel reisen, hab damit glaube ich die meisten Kills, da das LMG kein Schalldämpfer hat.

Ich ja auch. Ich lass die teilweise irgendwo stehen als Befehl und mach das solo. Auf mitlerer Schwierigkeit geht das  Auf die 2 oberen stufen hab ich kein bock bevor ich mich nicht dran gewöhnt habe das du viel einfacher stirbst als in andren Games.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (13. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Dass ein Kopfschuss einem Oneshot entsptricht, ist ja klar. Daran ändert sich auch nichts, wenn man auffliegt.
Normalerweise reicht stealth mit den meisten Waffen jedoch auch ein ganz normaler Bodyhit um einen Gegner sofort umzulegen*. Wird allerdings der Alarm ausgelöst, werden schnell mal 3-4 draus. Bei schwächeren Waffen sogar mehr. Das merkt man übrigens nicht nur bei den Gegner mit hohem Body-Armor, wie z.B. den Soldaten mit LMG.
Habe das Ganze eben nochmal mit der G28 ausprobiert. Stealth kann ich jeden Gegner mit einem Bodyhit töten. Wird der Alarm ausgelöst, brauche ich sogar für die leichten Scharfschützen oder die Typen mit der Dual-Uzi zwei, stellenweise drei Hits. Nicht immer, aber häufig genug.

Hier die Settings:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schadensreduktion ist geskillt.
*Schwierigkeitsgrad auf "Fortgeschritten".

Das Ganze ist wie gesagt reproduzierbar und fiel mir nach inzwischen schon rund 20h Coop sehr häufig auf. Gerade bei schwer gepanzerten Einheiten wie etwa den Unidads.



Noxxphox schrieb:


> da das LMG kein Schalldämpfer hat.
> 
> Ich ja auch. Ich lass die teilweise irgendwo stehen als Befehl und mach das solo. Auf mitlerer Schwierigkeit geht das
> 
> ...


Dann schau mal nach der Stoner LMG A1, die kann auch einen Schalli tragen. Ist dann insgesamt aber auch nicht besser, als die meisten Sturmgewehre. Zumal man nichtmal ein ordentliches Visier draufschnallen kann.

Die KI stelle ich, wenn ich Solo spiele, auch immer irgendwo ab. Finde es nur blöd gemacht, dass die andauernd respawnt bzw. in Reichweite bleibt. Steigt man zum Beispiel in einen Heli ein, sitzen sie drei Sekunden später schon wieder neben einem -.-
Das ist gerade bei Konvois sehr lästig, weil die Typen einfach vollkommen unkontrolliert durch die Gegend ballern. Und wenn man denn mal stirbt, warten sie lieber ab, bis die Zeit abgelaufen ist, anstatt einen mal zu reviven.
Zwangs-KI at its best


----------



## HisN (14. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

ISCH hab da auch mal ein Video zum RAM-GEBRAUCH gemacht.
Wird irgendwann morgen früh fertig sein.

Absolut Reproduzierbar
Sorry für das flackernde OSD. Und ich fliege da auch nur so ohne Sound (für mich) rum ... also nix spannendes erwarten.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UMI57BryzTw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## sethdiabolos (14. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Auf meinem System will is nicht wirklich laufen. Sieht aus wie und stockt und hakt an jeder Ecke. Framedrops bis auf 10-15 Fps sind immer drin und selbst in 1080p pendelt die Average-Framerate bei ~30 Fps. settings sind auf Hoch, AA aus und Anisotrope Filterung auf 8x. Die GTX 1080 wird egal ob in 1080p oder 1440p nicht wirklich voll ausgelastet und schwankt irgendwo zwischen 30-98% rum. Ram liegt bei knapp 8Gb von 16 und Vram ist mit 5,5GB gefüllt. CPU-Last liegt über alle kerne bei knapp 50%. Irgendwie mag mich Ghost recon nicht. Future Soldier lief auch wie Dreck.

Edit: Gerade mal den Benchmark durchlaufen lassen, dort nutzt das Game sogar nur 3,-4GB Ram. Fast als würde es unter 32bit laufen. Der Benchmark hakt und stockt auch recht unschön. CPU-Last in dem Fall bei 35-40%. Grafikkarte schwankt zwischen 60 und 90% hin und her. Auflösung ist 1080p, Framerate sind knappe 40.
Die Ladezeiten im Menü sind auch die Hölle. So klicke ich einen Unterpunkt, der dann munter vor sich hinblinkt und warte gefühlt 30 Sekunden, bevor es umschaltet...-.-


----------



## majinvegeta20 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

@sethdiabolos
Auf einer SSD hast du das Game aber installiert?
Denn das ist hier Pflicht. 

Ansonsten mag dich das Spiel wirklich nicht. Wenn's nämlich bei mir läuft, muss es bei dir erst recht laufen. ^^


----------



## Pedro89 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Auf meinem System will is nicht wirklich laufen. Sieht aus wie und stockt und hakt an jeder Ecke. Framedrops bis auf 10-15 Fps sind immer drin und selbst in 1080p pendelt die Average-Framerate bei ~30 Fps. settings sind auf Hoch, AA aus und Anisotrope Filterung auf 8x. Die GTX 1080 wird egal ob in 1080p oder 1440p nicht wirklich voll ausgelastet und schwankt irgendwo zwischen 30-98% rum. Ram liegt bei knapp 8Gb von 16 und Vram ist mit 5,5GB gefüllt. CPU-Last liegt über alle kerne bei knapp 50%. Irgendwie mag mich Ghost recon nicht. Future Soldier lief auch wie Dreck.
> 
> Edit: Gerade mal den Benchmark durchlaufen lassen, dort nutzt das Game sogar nur 3,-4GB Ram. Fast als würde es unter 32bit laufen. Der Benchmark hakt und stockt auch recht unschön. CPU-Last in dem Fall bei 35-40%. Grafikkarte schwankt zwischen 60 und 90% hin und her. Auflösung ist 1080p, Framerate sind knappe 40.
> Die Ladezeiten im Menü sind auch die Hölle. So klicke ich einen Unterpunkt, der dann munter vor sich hinblinkt und warte gefühlt 30 Sekunden, bevor es umschaltet...-.-



Ist bei mir sehr ähnlich...
Habe in kurzen Abständen immer wieder Lags.
GPU-Last fällt währenddessen auf 0% und FPS brechen auf ca. 5-10 FPS ein.
CPU-Last ist durchweg auf ca. 50 - 70%
RAM schwankt sehr oft zwischen 6GB und 12 GB von 16GB.

Die Lags sind unabhängig von der Grafikeinstellung. 
Egal ob gering oder sehr hoch.

Grafikkarte ist übertaktet. @ Stock bleiben die Lags.
CPU ist auf 4,5 Ghz übertaktet. @ Stock bleiben die Lags.
Uplay, sowie das Spiel selbst sind auf der SSD (Crucial MX 300).

Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Was mir event noch einfällt, wenn ihr das Spiel startet, wählt die Partie "nur auf Einladung" aus. 
Vielleicht spinnen grad die Server und diese sind für die lag's bei euch verantwortlich. O.o


----------



## Pedro89 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Was mir event noch einfällt, wenn ihr das Spiel startet, wählt die Partie "nur auf Einladung" aus.
> Vielleicht spinnen grad die Server und diese sind für die lag's bei euch verantwortlich. O.o



Ich glaube nicht, dass es nicht an den Servern liegt.
War bei mir schon in den Betas so.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



Pedro89 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass es nicht an den Servern liegt.
> War bei mir schon in den Betas so.


Wäre zumindest mal einen Versuch wert.

Es ist nur seltsam wenn es bei anderen mit schwächerer Hardware läuft und bei den anderen wieder nicht. O.o


----------



## Pedro89 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Wäre zumindest mal einen Versuch wert.
> 
> Es ist nur seltsam wenn es bei anderen mit schwächerer Hardware läuft und bei den anderen wieder nicht. O.o



Das wundert / ärgert mich ja. 
Habe gut Geld investiert um Performance zu haben und ein super Spielerlebnis genießen zu können. 
Habe Uplay und das Game sogar schon deinstalliert und wieder installiert - keine Besserung.

Meint ihr, ein Neuaufsetzten des ganzen Systems wäre sinnvoll?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



Pedro89 schrieb:


> Das wundert / ärgert mich ja.
> Habe gut Geld investiert um Performance zu haben und ein super Spielerlebnis genießen zu können.
> Habe Uplay und das Game sogar schon deinstalliert und wieder installiert - keine Besserung.
> 
> Meint ihr, ein Neuaufsetzten des ganzen Systems wäre sinnvoll?


Scheinst ja nicht der Einzige mit dem Problem zu sein. Nur wenn du das Problem bisher in keinem anderen Game hattest, würde ich nicht unbedingt das gesamte System neu aufsetzen.

Mag vielleicht dein Anti Virus/Firewall das Game nicht?
Was sagt denn der Taskmanager dazu läuft etwas verdächtiges mit?

Vsync habt ihr denke ich mal in Game und vorsichtshalber auch über den Treiber deaktiviert?


----------



## Pedro89 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Scheinst ja nicht der Einzige mit dem Problem zu sein. Nur wenn du das Problem bisher in keinem anderen Game hattest, würde ich nicht unbedingt das gesamte System neu aufsetzen.
> 
> Mag vielleicht dein Anti Virus/Firewall das Game nicht?
> Was sagt denn der Taskmanager dazu läuft etwas verdächtiges mit?
> ...



Habe es mit deaktivierter Firewall versucht, sowie eine Regel für Wildlands und Uplay erstellt- Keine Besserung.
Habe die V-Sync-Einstellungen alle versucht. Ob auf "aus" oder "ein" ist egal - Keine Besserung.

Laut Taskmanager läuft nichts verdächtiges mit.
Ich versuche bei Gelegenheit mal ein Video zu machen. Ich hoffe ich bekomm es hochgeladen - hab damit kein Erfahrung


----------



## majinvegeta20 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Wie verhält sich das Game denn wenn du mal strunz alles auf low stellst?
Kann gut sein das eine bestimmte Option gerade herum bugt.


----------



## Pedro89 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Wie verhält sich das Game denn wenn du mal strunz alles auf low stellst?
> Kann gut sein das eine bestimmte Option gerade herum bugt.



Lags sind unabhängig von der Grafikeinstellung.
Sie treten bei Gering, sowie auch bei Mittel, Hoch und Sehr Hoch auf.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



Pedro89 schrieb:


> Lags sind unabhängig von der Grafikeinstellung.
> Sie treten bei Gering, sowie auch bei Mittel, Hoch und Sehr Hoch auf.


Sehr seltsam. O.o


----------



## DerKabelbinder (14. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Was sagt GPU-Z bei PerfCap Reason?
Treiber aktuell?
Nur ein Bildschirm abgeschlossen?


----------



## HisN (14. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Oder gleich ein Rundumschlag machen bei der Beobachtung vom ganzen System:
Beispiel.
http://abload.de/img/grw_2017_03_09_22_36_8euiu.jpg


----------



## Pedro89 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Was sagt GPU-Z bei PerfCap Reason?
> Treiber aktuell?
> Nur ein Bildschirm abgeschlossen?



Treiber sind aktuell. 
Nur der Bildschirm, welcher in meiner Signatur angegeben ist, ist angeschlossen.

Könntest du mir PerfCap Reason bitte erklären?
Habe zwar GPU-Z, jedoch weiß ich nicht was du meinst.


----------



## Pedro89 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



HisN schrieb:


> Oder gleich ein Rundumschlag machen bei der Beobachtung vom ganzen System:
> Beispiel.
> http://abload.de/img/grw_2017_03_09_22_36_8euiu.jpg



Afterburner hab ich laufen. Jedoch keine Auffälligkeiten. Außer, dass bei den Lags die GPU Last auf 0% fällt und die FPS auf ca. 5 - 10.
Die Lags dauern auch nur wenige Sekunden.
Werde aber bei Gelegenheit auch mal nen Screenshot machen, evtl. erkennt jemand ja doch Auffälligkeiten oder Probleme.

@ HisN: Seh ich das richtig, dass das Game bei dir 30 Gb RAM belegt?!  Ist das normal? Ich habe 16 Gb RAM und belegt werden bisher max. knapp 12 GB


----------



## HisN (14. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Hast Du die Takt-Anzeige der CPU mit im OSD?
Nicht die Auslastung, den Takt?
RAM?
VRAM?


----------



## Pedro89 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Nein , Takt habe ich nicht mit drin. 

RAM max. 12 GB. Pendelt sich aber meistens nach paar Minuten bei 6 - 10 Gb ein.
VRAM = 4007 MB

Werde heute Abend mal nen Screenshot mit alles Werten machen.
Könntest du mir noch kurz zusammenfassen,  welche Wert ich, mit welchem Programm zur Verfügung stellen soll? Das wär super cool!


----------



## HisN (14. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Die GPU-Werte von Afterburner
Alles andere was Du sehen möchtest von HWInfo.


----------



## dPbvulkan (14. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Jetzt wo ich das mal grade umrechne, ich zocke ja scheinbar sogar in 2880x1620, nämlich 1.50 Scaling im Spiel.  Ultra über 30 fps. Gar nicht gecheckt. ^^


----------



## majinvegeta20 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Wie allerdings HisN da 30gb RAM vollgepfeffert bekommt, geht mir noch immer nicht in den Schädel.
Ein Fall für die MythBusters.


----------



## dPbvulkan (14. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Das verstehe ich auch nicht. Bei mir sind mit Browser 10 GB max voll, mehr nicht. ^^


----------



## JaniZz (14. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

8GB von 16GB maximal. 

Aber ich habe ne Auslagerungsdatei von 14 GB


----------



## Pedro89 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

So, nun hier die Screenshots:

http://abload.de/img/grw_2017_03_14_19_58_u1z9b.jpg
http://abload.de/img/grw_2017_03_14_19_58_mix7n.jpg
http://abload.de/img/grw_2017_03_14_19_59_spbuo.jpg
http://abload.de/img/grw_2017_03_14_20_02_qklr6.jpg
http://abload.de/img/grw_2017_03_14_20_02_cbxps.jpg
http://abload.de/img/grw_2017_03_14_20_03_hkyzk.jpg


----------



## majinvegeta20 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



Pedro89 schrieb:


> So, nun hier die Screenshots:
> 
> http://abload.de/img/grw_2017_03_14_19_58_u1z9b.jpg
> http://abload.de/img/grw_2017_03_14_19_58_mix7n.jpg
> ...


Sieht ja soweit alles in Ordnung aus.
Gut wäre noch zu wissen wie die Auslastung der einzelnen Kerne ausschaut. 
Nicht das es am Ende daran hapert und gar die virtuellen mehr Arbeit zugewiesen bekommen, als die realen.
Das könnte nämlich auch den Schluckauf verursachen.

Ansonsten schalte mal Testweise SMT im UEFI aus.


----------



## Pedro89 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Sieht ja soweit alles in Ordnung aus.
> Gut wäre noch zu wissen wie die Auslastung der einzelnen Kerne ausschaut.
> Nicht das es am Ende daran hapert und gar die virtuellen mehr Arbeit zugewiesen bekommen, als die realen.
> Das könnte nämlich auch den Schluckauf verursachen.
> ...



Auslastung der Kerne pack ich gleich mit rein.

Was genau ist, bzw. macht SMT?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



Pedro89 schrieb:


> Auslastung der Kerne pack ich gleich mit rein.
> 
> Was genau ist, bzw. macht SMT?



Sind deine zusätzlichen virtuellen Kerne. Hast ja 4 echte und 4 virtuelle Kerne. 
Eigentlich sollte  spätestens seit Windows 7 dies kein Problem mehr sein. 
Doch hin und wieder kann es vorkommen, das  eine Anwendung die Last auf die falschen Kerne verteilt bzw immer hin und her switcht und deswegen Leistungseinbrüche bzw zu weniger Performance kommen kann.

Die Virtuellen bringen (falls die Anwendung von mehr als 4 Kernen profitiert) im Regelfall 20-50% Leistungszuwachs. 
Sind im einzelnen aber nie so stark wie ein echter Kern!
Im Taskmanager sind die echten Kerne in Kern 0, 2, 4, 6 unterteilt und die virtuellen in 1, 3, 5, 7. 

Im OSD vom Afterburner/Rivatuner ganz regulär in 1 echt, 2 virtuell, 3 echt, 4 virtuell usw...


----------



## Pedro89 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Sind deine zusätzlichen virtuellen Kerne. Hast ja 4 echte und 4 virtuelle Kerne.
> Eigentlich sollte  spätestens seit Windows 7 dies kein Problem mehr sein.
> Doch hin und wieder kann es vorkommen, das  eine Anwendung die Last auf die falschen Kerne verteilt bzw immer hin und her switcht und deswegen Leistungseinbrüche bzw zu weniger Performance kommen kann.
> 
> ...


Danke für die Erklärung. 

So, nochmal mit der Auslastung aller Kerne.

Ist es normal, dass die "Crucial Act." (Aktivität SSD wo die Spiele und Clienten drauf sind) auf 100 % geht?
http://abload.de/img/tomclancysghostreconw9qsue.png
http://abload.de/img/tomclancysghostreconwpus6g.png
http://abload.de/img/tomclancysghostreconwses8y.png
http://abload.de/img/tomclancysghostreconwsksqa.png

Übrigens, die Lags treten in der Regel nur während der Fahrt oder beim Laufen auf.
Falls das wichtig ist.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



Pedro89 schrieb:


> Danke für die Erklärung.
> 
> So, nochmal mit der Auslastung aller Kerne.
> 
> ...



War hier jetzt SMT abgeschaltet? Weil ich nur 2x 0, 1, 2 und 3 bei den Kernen sehe? Was ist denn da nu was? ^^
Bei mir sieht das ja immer so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ansonsten falls SMT noch an war, sieht man ja recht gut, das deine CPU ordentlich zu knabbern hat, aber die Last trotz allem überwiegend gut verteilt. So dass sich das ganze bei 50, 60% einpendelt. 

Ob es normal ist, das die SSD Aktivität bei 100% steht, weiß ich zwar nicht, aber erscheint mir logisch, wenn darauf u.a. das Game installiert ist.


----------



## dPbvulkan (14. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Das einzige Mal wo ich eben 2x einen kurzen Lag hatte, war als ich im Hintergrund mit Mediacoder und 8 Threads und 100% Auslastung ein Video auf 2160p für YT hochgerechnet hab. Ansonsten keinerlei Lags. Ich finde daher, dass es am System liegen muss irgendwo.


----------



## Pedro89 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> War hier jetzt SMT abgeschaltet? Weil ich nur 2x 0, 1, 2 und 3 bei den Kernen sehe? Was ist denn da nu was? ^^
> Bei mir sieht das ja immer so aus:
> 
> 
> ...



Core 0-3 usage = reelle Kerne 
Core 0-3 Threads = virtuelle Kerne 

Hab eben hw Info auf die schnelle installiert und hatte nicht die Zeit und keine Lust schön zu sortieren, sorry 

SMT war aktiv


----------



## Pedro89 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



dPbvulkan schrieb:


> Das einzige Mal wo ich eben 2x einen kurzen Lag hatte, war als ich im Hintergrund mit Mediacoder und 8 Threads und 100% Auslastung ein Video auf 2160p für YT hochgerechnet hab. Ansonsten keinerlei Lags. Ich finde daher, dass es am System liegen muss irgendwo.



Ich denke auch, dass es am System liegt. Die Frage ist nur wo. Bin langsam mit meinem Latein am Ende.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



Pedro89 schrieb:


> Core 0-3 usage = reelle Kerne
> Core 0-3 Threads = virtuelle Kerne
> 
> Hab eben hw Info auf die schnelle installiert und hatte nicht die Zeit und keine Lust schön zu sortieren, sorry
> ...



Schalt mal im UEFI SMT aus. Wird wahrscheinlich langsamer laufen, aber event. sind die Lags dann weg.

Ansonsten kann ich bestätigen das die Auslastung der Platte recht hoch ist, allerdings nicht zu jeder Zeit auf Volllast steht. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sind jetzt aber auch schon  sehr gewagte Thesen. Ansonsten bin ich auch mit meinem Latein leider am Ende angelangt.


----------



## dPbvulkan (14. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



Pedro89 schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, dass es am System liegt. Die Frage ist nur wo. Bin langsam mit meinem Latein am Ende.



Vielleicht einfach Vsync an?? Ich hab diese kurzen Lags und Hänger immer bei ArmA gehabt, wenn ich vsync an hatte. Seit ich das ausgeschaltet hab, ist das nicht mehr.  Vielleicht ist es ja einfach was so banales. ^^


----------



## majinvegeta20 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



dPbvulkan schrieb:


> Vielleicht einfach Vsync an?? Ich hab diese kurzen Lags und Hänger immer bei ArmA gehabt, wenn ich vsync an hatte. Seit ich das ausgeschaltet hab, ist das nicht mehr.  Vielleicht ist es ja einfach was so banales. ^^


Hatten wir schon alles durchgekaut. Ist es auch nicht.


----------



## dPbvulkan (14. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Ok, dann weiß ich auch net. 
Aber Festplatte hatte ich auch schon in Betracht gezogen. Aber er hat ja auch ne SSD verbaut..oder??


----------



## majinvegeta20 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Jop. allerdings steht bei ihm 100% Auslastung.


----------



## dPbvulkan (14. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Das kann ja eigentlich net sein, es sei denn es wird permanent ausgelagert weil der RAM knüppelvoll ist oder die HDD macht sonst was im Hintergrund. Wieviel RAM is denn verbaut? Keine 8 oder?


----------



## sly1286 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

@pedro89 

Ich hab früher auch mal so lags und gestotter bei manchen spielen mit bestimmten nVidia Treiber versionen gehabt. 

Bei den ganz aktuellen nvidia Treibern für Wildlands hatte ich zwar mehr fps aber leider auch diese Lags beim fahren und so, falls du also auch die neuesten Game Ready Treiber für Wildlands hast empfehle ich dir mal auf die vorherige Version (378.77) zu wechseln , am besten mit DDU ( Display Driver Uninstaller) nvidia treiber löschen und den vorherigen sauber neu installieren.
grüsse und viel erfolg


----------



## Pedro89 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



dPbvulkan schrieb:


> Das kann ja eigentlich net sein, es sei denn es wird permanent ausgelagert weil der RAM knüppelvoll ist oder die HDD macht sonst was im Hintergrund. Wieviel RAM is denn verbaut? Keine 8 oder?



Es sind 16 Gb RAM verbaut. 
Die SSD ist nicht permanent auf 100%, jedoch sehr oft.

@ sly1286: Treiber hatte ich auch schon ausprobiert - Keine Besserung.

Was meint ihr, was nun am besten ist? Außer die Lags zu akzeptieren.


----------



## Noxxphox (15. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

SSD Auslastung 100% ? Das ist einiges. Habe nochnie meine SSD beim zocken von Ghost Recon beobachtet, aber das klingt mir nach deutlich zu viel. Wenn du bedenkt was für Lese und Schreibraten so eine SSD hat müsstest du ja irsinige Datenmengen dauerhaft hin und her schieben.


----------



## Pedro89 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> SSD Auslastung 100% ? Das ist einiges. Habe nochnie meine SSD beim zocken von Ghost Recon beobachtet, aber das klingt mir nach deutlich zu viel. Wenn du bedenkt was für Lese und Schreibraten so eine SSD hat müsstest du ja irsinige Datenmengen dauerhaft hin und her schieben.



Könntest du, oder jemand anderes das evtl. mal testen? Oder hat jemand andere Erfahrungswerte?
Werde heute Abend mal das UEFI auf Default setzen und schauen ob da evtl. irgendwas nicht passt.

Es ist zudem auch sehr merkwürdig, dass es nur bei dem Spiel ist. 
Bei allen anderen (BF 4, BF 1, The Division...) treten diese Lags nicht auf.
Trotzdem schließe ich ein softwareseitiges Problem aus, da es ja bei anderen mit weniger potenter Hardware ohne Lags läuft.


----------



## Noxxphox (15. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

du meinst du schließt ein Hardwareseitiges problem aus  Jo an der Hardware dürfte es nicht liegen. Ich kann mal schauen wenn ich heute zum spielen komme. Die letzen 2 Tage stand ich aber nach 9h arbeit noch 6h in der Schreinerei eines Kumpels und haben an nem projekt rumgefummelt. Da hatte ich auch kein bock mehr um kurz nach 23 uhr


----------



## Pedro89 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> du meinst du schließt ein Hardwareseitiges problem aus  Jo an der Hardware dürfte es nicht liegen. Ich kann mal schauen wenn ich heute zum spielen komme. Die letzen 2 Tage stand ich aber nach 9h arbeit noch 6h in der Schreinerei eines Kumpels und haben an nem projekt rumgefummelt. Da hatte ich auch kein bock mehr um kurz nach 23 uhr



Nein, ich denke es liegt an meiner Hardware und nicht am Spiel selbst, eben weil das Spiel bei anderen läuft.


----------



## sethdiabolos (15. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Nicht bei jedem. Bei mir läuft es auch nicht. Die CPU langweilt sich, Ram ist nur 1/4 voll, Vram knapp die Hälfte und Grafikkarte pendelt von nix -100% immer hin und her. Die Festplatte habe ich noch nicht gecheckt, da ich keine SSD verbaut habe wäre es ärgerlich, wenn das Spiel zwingend auf eine installiert werden müsste.


----------



## HisN (15. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Auf die HDD-Led schauen wenn es gerade hängt?


----------



## Pedro89 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Nicht bei jedem. Bei mir läuft es auch nicht. Die CPU langweilt sich, Ram ist nur 1/4 voll, Vram knapp die Hälfte und Grafikkarte pendelt von nix -100% immer hin und her. Die Festplatte habe ich noch nicht gecheckt, da ich keine SSD verbaut habe wäre es ärgerlich, wenn das Spiel zwingend auf eine installiert werden müsste.



Laut Ubisoft und vielen Feedbacks von Spielern wird berichtet, dass die Installation auf einer SSD zu besserer Performance führt.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Auf einer SSD sollte das Game auf jeden Fall installiert werden.
Darauf wurde im PCGH Test video auch ganz ausdrücklich hingewiesen. 



Pedro89 schrieb:


> Könntest du, oder jemand anderes das evtl. mal testen? Oder hat jemand andere Erfahrungswerte?



Hab ich u.a. schon gemacht und da kann ich dir sagen das die SSD nicht zu jeder Zeit bei 100% Auslastung steht. Ist eher ein auf und ab. ^^


----------



## Pedro89 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Auf einer SSD sollte das Game auf jeden Fall installiert werden.
> Darauf wurde im PCGH Test video auch ganz ausdrücklich hingewiesen.
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist bei mir auch so, mal kaum Auslastung, mal Mittel und mal 100%
Die SSD schließe ich bei mir auch  eher als Fehlerquelle aus.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (15. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



Pedro89 schrieb:


> Könntest du mir PerfCap Reason bitte erklären?
> Habe zwar GPU-Z, jedoch weiß ich nicht was du meinst.



PerfCap Reasons [GPU-z]

Am besten wäre es natürlich, wenn man solche Werte auch gleich mit den FPS bzw. Frametimes abgleicht, z.B. per Afterburner oder FLAT (Frame Latency Analytics Tool).


----------



## Pedro89 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> PerfCap Reasons [GPU-z]
> 
> Am besten wäre es natürlich, wenn man solche Werte auch gleich mit den FPS bzw. Frametimes abgleicht, z.B. per Afterburner oder FLAT (Frame Latency Analytics Tool).



Danke! Werde ich heute Abend mal angehen.


----------



## iltisjim (15. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Ich habe das Problem das ich keine 200 gehen kann, dann beendet Sicht einfach das spiel und Desktop ist da ohne Meldung. Hat hatte einer vll das selbe Problem? Habe schon viel versuch Grafik ändern / afterburner aus/ Quer Feld ein fahren / sli abschalten.  Es beendet sich immer an der gleichen Stelle / Umkreis.

Und das spiel ändert immer meinen Mikrofon Pegel in Windows!? Ganz komisch


Ok sry für Post es funzt jetzt es waren Daten beschädigt


----------



## HisN (15. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Stellst Du das Ingame-VoIP ab? Oder dreht das den Mic-Level immer auf 100%?
Jede Game stellt andere Anforderungen an die Graka, eventuell ist da halt die (nichtgenannte) Graka am Ende?


----------



## Pedro89 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

So, nun Screenshots mit GPU-Z und Ressourcenmonitor.

Ich hoffe, dass jemand dazu was sagen kann... 

Zur Erklärung:

Festplatte G: Dort sind Spiele und die Clienten installiert
Festplatte D: Ist eine Partition meiner Systemplatte, wo nur Programme drauf sind.

Beide Platten gehen oft und meistens beim Laufen oder Fahren auf knapp 100%



http://abload.de/img/desktop03.15.2017-19.gusnj.png
http://abload.de/img/desktop03.15.2017-19.5usxv.png
http://abload.de/img/desktop03.15.2017-19.1xsmp.png


----------



## Noxxphox (15. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Hab jetzt mal geschaut. Meine SSD jumot uch ab und an auf 100%  hat aber ein ø von 50-60%. Nur Autofahren ist bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten quasi perma 100%, jedoch keine Lags oder sonstige einbrüche. Hatte Lags am Anfang (aber auch da nur selten), das lag aber am Instalationsprozess von Dead Rising 4. Sobald das rum war liefs butterweich.


----------



## Pedro89 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mal geschaut. Meine SSD jumot uch ab und an auf 100%  hat aber ein ø von 50-60%. Nur Autofahren ist bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten quasi perma 100%, jedoch keine Lags oder sonstige einbrüche. Hatte Lags am Anfang (aber auch da nur selten), das lag aber am Instalationsprozess von Dead Rising 4. Sobald das rum war liefs butterweich.



Hmm. Ich weiß jetzt auch echt nicht mehr weiter...
Klar, manche werden nun sagen, dass man mit den Lags leben kann und das es schlimmeres gibt, aber mir raubt sowas total den Spielspaß.
Zur Not muss ich das System mal neu aufsetzten und schauen ob sich was bessert.

EDIT:
Hier mal Bilder vom SSD Screenshot
Festplatte mit Spielen:  http://abload.de/img/desktop03.15.2017-20.2duba.png
Partition von der Systemplatte mit Programmen: http://abload.de/img/desktop03.15.2017-20.k9uke.png
SystemPartition (Nur Windows): http://abload.de/img/desktop03.15.2017-20.7cu8h.png

Da sieht man ja schon einen unterschied! Die Crucial ist bei 4k und 4k 64 Thrd viel schneller.
Ist das normal? Sind die Geschweindigkeiten allgemein okay?


----------



## HisN (15. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Auf welcher ist die Auslagerungsdatei? Welcher Prozess erzeugt die Last im Resmon kann man das sehen. Nicht dass Dein Virenscanner jede Datei die geöffnet wird während des Zockens prüft 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## blautemple (15. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Die 4K-64 werte sind übrigens Quatsch. Keine SSD auf dieser Erde schafft da auch nur ansatzweise 8GB/s ^^


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## iltisjim (15. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Gibt es einen sli Support schon finde nichts darüber


----------



## Pedro89 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



HisN schrieb:


> Auf welcher ist die Auslagerungsdatei? Welcher Prozess erzeugt die Last im Resmon kann man das sehen. Nicht dass Dein Virenscanner jede Datei die geöffnet wird während des Zockens prüft
> 
> Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk



Wo kann ich nachschauen, wo sich die Auslagerungsdatei befindet?


----------



## dPbvulkan (15. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Ich hab mal eine Frage: Wie kann ich Sicario Anführer einschüchtern? Die fliehen immer und schießen. Erschießen darf ich se auch nicht , weil dann ist der Einsatz fehlgeschlagen?? Aufs Auto schießen bringt auch nix.  Die steigen aus und eröffnen das feuer auf mich. Wie soll ich die denn einschüchtern???


----------



## Pedro89 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



HisN schrieb:


> Auf welcher ist die Auslagerungsdatei? Welcher Prozess erzeugt die Last im Resmon kann man das sehen. Nicht dass Dein Virenscanner jede Datei die geöffnet wird während des Zockens prüft
> 
> Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk




http://abload.de/img/desktop03.15.2017-20.qcyhy.png

Meist du so?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



dPbvulkan schrieb:


> Ich hab mal eine Frage: Wie kann ich Sicario Anführer einschüchtern? Die fliehen immer und schießen. Erschießen darf ich se auch nicht , weil dann ist der Einsatz fehlgeschlagen?? Aufs Auto schießen bringt auch nix.  Die steigen aus und eröffnen das feuer auf mich. Wie soll ich die denn einschüchtern???



Zu ihn hingehen und die Aktionstaste drücken.

Am Besten vorher einkeilen und ihn dann von hinten schnappen. Ansonsten nutze die Blendgranaten.


----------



## Noxxphox (15. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Ich steh grad voll aufm Schlauch wovon ihr redet 
Fun Fact: 3 Totenköpfe, das erste gebiet war irgendwie weit schwerer wie das 5 Totenköpfe gebiet unten rechts. Die Letzten 2 Misionen sind übel Geschenkt


----------



## dPbvulkan (15. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Wie weit seid ihr denn schon ? Ich bin seit 12 Stunden am Zocken und noch immer in den beiden untersten Maps. ^^ Grase da jeden Fähigkeitenpunkt und alles ab. Nur diese komischen Rebellenmissionen, da mach ich nur die wo man eben nen Hubschrauber stehlen muss oder Tanklaster abfangen. Sonst greif ich alles ab was mir beim Rumlaufen über den Weg läuft. Alleine das macht schon genug Spaß.


----------



## Noxxphox (15. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Hab 9h und bissl was gespielt, 5 Gebiete Storymäsig durch und 2 davon komplett abgegrast.
Mitlerweile hab ichs auch im Hirn abgespeichert das ich hier weniger Kugeln im Fleische meines Charakters sammeln darf bevor ich krepier. Wenn die Lernkurve so weitergeht kann ich das nächste mal auf die zweithöchste Schwierigkeitsstufe hochgehen.
Das Problem sind meist nur die Helis oder die MG Fahrzeuge, bei dem Rest sterb ich eigentlich nicht. Komme aber wahrscheinlich eh erst am Freitag, wahrscheinlich eher am Sonntag wieder zum zocken xD.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (16. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Zum Resourcen farmen kann man übrigens ganz gut die 5000er Konvois ins Visier nehmen. Für das vordere Begleitfahrzeug eine Mine legen, das hintere simultan mit dem Granatenwerfer erledigen. Helis, die ab und zu dabei sind, lassen sich eigentlich auch relativ einfach mit dem Granatenwerfer ausschalten, da die Rotorfläche anscheinend noch als Hitbox gilt. So kann man sogar Solo relativ einfach leveln (nicht auf die KI verlassen, die schießt nur auf den Truck).

*PS: *Den LKW selbst natürlich nicht angreifen. Den muss man nach der Aktion eigentlich nur noch mit einem beliebigen Fahrzeug von der Straße drängen bzw. stark verlangsamen, sodass der Fahrer aussteigt.
Mit ein bisschen Übung ist das Ganze in 5 Minuten erledigt. Bringt jedenfalls deutlich mehr, als den unzähligen Kisten hinterherzurennen, die teilweise auch nur 50 Resourcen (anstatt der 5000) geben.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (16. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



dPbvulkan schrieb:


> Wie weit seid ihr denn schon ? Ich bin seit 12 Stunden am Zocken und noch immer in den beiden untersten Maps. ^^ Grase da jeden Fähigkeitenpunkt und alles ab. Nur diese komischen Rebellenmissionen, da mach ich nur die wo man eben nen Hubschrauber stehlen muss oder Tanklaster abfangen. Sonst greif ich alles ab was mir beim Rumlaufen über den Weg läuft. Alleine das macht schon genug Spaß.



Ist ganz normal. ^^
Ich hab z.B. nach knapp 30 Stunden gerade mal die 4. Map angefangen und  spiele bislang nur Solo. Heißt den Fun im Co-op muss ich erst noch nachholen.  



Noxxphox schrieb:


> Mitlerweile hab ichs auch im Hirn abgespeichert das ich hier weniger Kugeln im Fleische meines Charakters sammeln darf bevor ich krepier. Wenn die Lernkurve so weitergeht kann ich das nächste mal auf die zweithöchste Schwierigkeitsstufe hochgehen.
> Das Problem sind meist nur die Helis oder die MG Fahrzeuge, bei dem Rest sterb ich eigentlich nicht. Komme aber wahrscheinlich eh erst am Freitag, wahrscheinlich eher am Sonntag wieder zum zocken xD.




Ich zock von Anfang an auf der höchsten Schwierigkeitsstufe.  Nach 230 Stunden MGS V muss das einfach sein. 
Man will doch gefordert werden und es soll ja auch nicht allzu schnell vorbei gehen. Die Fahrzeuge und die Helis hole ich alle unter Sturmfeuer auch so herunter. Da braucht es nicht unbedingt einen Granatwerfer. ^^



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Helis, die ab und zu dabei sind, lassen sich eigentlich auch relativ einfach mit dem Granatenwerfer ausschalten, da die Rotorfläche anscheinend noch als Hitbox gilt.  So kann man sogar Solo relativ einfach leveln (nicht auf die KI verlassen, die schießt nur auf den Truck).




Das stimmt nicht ganz. Wenn du zum Heli blickst und dann den Befehl zum Feuer gibst, schießen die auch auf den Heli. 




DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> â€‹PS: Den LKW selbst natürlich nicht angreifen. Den muss man nach der Aktion eigentlich nur noch mit einem beliebigen Fahrzeug von der Straße drängen bzw. stark verlangsamen, sodass der Fahrer aussteigt.




Da ebenso, der Fahrer steigt nach einen bestimmten Schaden so oder aus. Heißt man kann genauso gut auch auf das Fahrzeug feuern. Man muss nur drauf achten, wie natürlich auch beim rammen, das Fahrzeug nicht ganz zu zerdeppern und selbst dann bleiben einem noch ein paar gute Sekunden das Fahrzeug entsprechend zu markieren. Selbst im brennenden Zustand. 

Ihr musst mal mehr rumprobieren Leutz.


----------



## dPbvulkan (16. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Da ebenso, der Fahrer steigt nach einen bestimmten Schaden so oder aus. Heißt man kann genauso gut auch auf das Fahrzeug feuern. Man muss nur drauf achten, wie natürlich auch beim rammen, das Fahrzeug nicht ganz zu zerdeppern und selbst dann bleiben einem noch ein paar gute Sekunden das Fahrzeug entsprechend zu markieren. Selbst im brennenden Zustand.



Selbst das nicht. Ich hab heute so einen licherloh brennenden Laster noch als Nachschub markiert. Stand in den Flammen und konnte den noch markieren.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (16. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Das stimmt.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (16. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Ihr musst mal mehr rumprobieren Leutz.


Hab ich bereits 
Letzen Endes hab ich mich dafür entschlossen, lieber die vollen 5000 Punkte mitzunehmen. Gibt man nämlich den Feuerbefehl und zerstört den Truck, gibt es nur noch 2500 Punkte 

Ist ganz nebenbei übrigens sehr schwer, den Schaden richtig zu dosieren, wenn man bereits den Fahzeugschaden auf Anschlag gelevelt hat. Da reicht schon eine kleine Salve mit einem großen Kaliber in die Motorhaube, um locker 1/3 des Balkens abzuziehen.
Den renitenten Fahrer rauszuschießen, ist auch gar nicht mal so einfach, wie es sich anhört ^^


----------



## majinvegeta20 (16. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Hab ich bereits
> Letzen Endes hab ich mich dafür entschlossen, lieber die vollen 5000 Punkte mitzunehmen. Gibt man nämlich den Feuerbefehl und zerstört den Truck, gibt es nur noch 2500 Punkte
> 
> Ist ganz nebenbei übrigens sehr schwer, den Schaden richtig zu dosieren, wenn man bereits den Fahzeugschaden auf Anschlag gelevelt hat. Da reicht schon eine kleine Salve mit einem großen Kaliber in die Motorhaube, um locker 1/3 des Balkens abzuziehen.
> Den renitenten Fahrer rauszuschießen, ist auch gar nicht mal so einfach, wie es sich anhört ^^


Ach das geht auch so. ^^
Hab auch fast den max Schaden. Klaro ist das natürlich auch mit nem gewissen Risiko verbunden. Da gebe ich dir recht.


----------



## Lowpinger (18. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

nach bissl was über 70h alles auf "normal" gecleared, alles gesammelt was geht, alles skills ausgebaut und alle missionen gemacht


----------



## Noxxphox (19. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Hast du dann nun Zugruff auf PvP? Oder ist das noch garnicht integriert?


----------



## teachmeluv (20. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Hat jemand von euch auch zwischendurch so kleine Nachladeruckler? Die treten seit einigen Tagen vermehrt bei mir auf, denke auch zuhauf mehr nach dem großen Patch.
Ich meine keine FPS Drops sondern wirklich kurzes einfrieren, als ob die Festplatte hängen würde. Dabei liegt das Spiel auf einer SSD.


----------



## Darkspell667 (20. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Jap, teachmeluv, gleiches "Problem" hier. Laut Tests liegt das wohl am Prozessor und tritt bei 4kernern (besonders i5) auf, sollte jedoch seit dem letzten Patch etwas besser sein.
Was für einen Prozessor hast du denn? 

Mfg
Darkspell


----------



## teachmeluv (20. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Ich habe einen i7 4790k. 

Ich habe meine CPU auf Stock laufen und meine GTX 1070 ist auf 0.925V undervolted mit 1.949MHz Boost. Mein RAM läuft mit XMP Profil, das Spiel ist auf einer Evo 850 installiert. 

Ich habe diese Ruckler/Stotterer sehr sporadisch, manchmal beim Waffenwechsel oder beim raus zoomen. Gestern war es einmal recht krass: ich war im Menü und habe Skill-Punkte verteilt, da war es teilweise so, als ob ich 5-10 fps hätte. 

Habe AB parallel laufen und sehe immer GPU Werte (Temperatur, Spannung und Auslastung). Maximal 60 Grad, fixe Spannung auf 0.925V und 98% Auslastung. 

Meine CPU hat eine Auslastung von maximal 60-65%, Temperatur maximal 64 Grad. 

Alles läuft auf Windows 10, im Hintergrund läuft nichts Wildes, was nicht auch bei der closed und open Beta lief. 

Irgendwelche Vorschläge? Defragmentieren sollte man SSDs ja nicht, oder?


----------



## dPbvulkan (20. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



teachmeluv schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch auch zwischendurch so kleine Nachladeruckler? Die treten seit einigen Tagen vermehrt bei mir auf, denke auch zuhauf mehr nach dem großen Patch.
> Ich meine keine FPS Drops sondern wirklich kurzes einfrieren, als ob die Festplatte hängen würde. Dabei liegt das Spiel auf einer SSD.



Hallo. Ja das habe ich auch, aber das habe ich auch bei ArmA. Das ist also ob die Maus kurz hängen würde. Weiß auch nicht woran das liegt. Das hatte ich an meinem alten FX6300 nicht. Ist mir gleich aufgefallen als ich mit dem Intel gezockt hab. Also bei mir liegt es sicher nicht nur an GRW..



teachmeluv schrieb:


> Ich habe einen i7 4790k.
> Irgendwelche Vorschläge? Defragmentieren sollte man SSDs ja nicht, oder?



Ich einen i7 7700K. Fiel mir wie gesagt erst beim Zocken mit dem Intel auf. Hab auch gelesen, dass es am Prozessor liegt. Aber ich hab dann keine Drops so wie du mit 5-10 fps. Bei mir hängt nur ein paar Hunderstelsekunden und dann läuft es flüssig weiter. Grade bei sehr schnellen Mausschwenks hab ich das.  Defragmentieren kannste die SSD unter Windows 10 sowieso nicht und bitte lass es und versuche es nicht mit irgendeinem speziellen Tool. Das schadet der SSD nur.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (21. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Kurze Hänger hatte ich bisher keine. Hab allerdings auch nen 6 Kerner. Womöglich ist das bereits schon des Rätsels Lösung. 



Lowpinger schrieb:


> nach bissl was über 70h alles auf "normal" gecleared, alles gesammelt was geht, alles skills ausgebaut und alle missionen gemacht



Hab momentan 42 Stunden im Solo + 12 Stunden im Coop und erst 1/3 durch.^^
Spiele selbst auf den allerhöchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad. 

Habe grad ganz oben die Map der Unidad durch bekommen, was mit sehr viel Frust verbunden gewesen war.


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Kurze Hänger hatte ich bisher keine. Hab allerdings auch nen 6 Kerner. Womöglich ist das bereits schon des Rätsels Lösung.



Ein Intel 4 Kerner mit SMT reicht nicht mehr?
Das wäre aber echt bekloppt.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (21. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ein Intel 4 Kerner mit SMT reicht nicht mehr?
> Das wäre aber echt bekloppt.


Das weiß ich nicht. ^^
Ich kann dir nur sagen, dass das Game eine enorme große Map, mit einer extremen Weitsicht bietet und je nach Situation die CPU ordentlich zu knabbern hat. 

Wie man ja hier ließt nicht zu jeder Zeit, sondern nur mal kurz und dann ist wohl auch wieder gut.


----------



## Darkspell667 (21. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Scheinbar liegt es dann nicht nur an der i5 Reihe...
Ich würde auch nicht sagen dass er nicht reicht, ich habe im Schnitt zwischen 120 und 140 fps, relativ egal wo.
Nur treten eben manchmal kurze Hänger auf, unabhängig davon was man tut. Das ganze sind auch nur Bruchteile von Sekunden, mit AB nicht messbar. Werder bei der CPU last noch graka last merkt man eine Veränderung.

Wäre mal interessant ob man durch Einstellungen da was machen kann. An der weitsicht bzw. Detailweite liegt es nicht, das habe ich gestern mal getestet. 

Mfg 
Darkspell


----------



## dPbvulkan (21. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



dPbvulkan schrieb:


> Ich einen i7 7700K. Fiel mir wie gesagt erst beim Zocken mit dem Intel auf. Hab auch gelesen, dass es am Prozessor liegt. Aber ich hab dann keine Drops so wie du mit 5-10 fps. Bei mir hängt nur ein paar Hunderstelsekunden und dann läuft es flüssig weiter. Grade bei sehr schnellen Mausschwenks hab ich das.



Ich hab inzwischen raus woran es bei mir liegt. Meine Logitech G5 gibt wohl langsam den Geist auf. Es liegt am Kabel. Immer wenn ich nach links unten mit der Maus gehe, wird da wohl was im Kabel geknickt und dann hängt die Maus da auch in Windows. Das Kabel ist nach so vielen Jahren wohl langsam hin. ^^ Muss also nun auch neue Maus bald mal her.


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Das weiß ich nicht. ^^
> Ich kann dir nur sagen, dass das Game eine enorme große Map, mit einer extremen Weitsicht bietet und je nach Situation die CPU ordentlich zu knabbern hat.
> 
> Wie man ja hier ließt nicht zu jeder Zeit, sondern nur mal kurz und dann ist wohl auch wieder gut.



Zum Glück spiele ich seit der Pleite von The Crew nichts mehr von Ubi Soft.


----------



## HisN (21. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Das solltest Du Dir bei Wildlands noch mal überlegen


----------



## BosnaMaster (21. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Hallo zusammen,

Da ich wieder von der Konsole zum PC gewechselt bin, suche ich noch paar Games.

Ist Ghost Recon zu empfehlen? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## dPbvulkan (21. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Auf jeden Fall. ^^ KOmmt aber sicher auf deine Vorlieben an.


----------



## BosnaMaster (21. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Momentan zocke ich TombRaider(durch) und Sniper Elite 4. 

Dazu noch CS:GO, Rainbow Siege und GTA V. Je nach Zeit. xD

Resident Evil 7 steht auch noch hoch auf der Liste. Serie kenne ich ja von früher.  


Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## dPbvulkan (21. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Dann müsste dir ja GRW gefallen. 3rd Person ebenfalls.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (22. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Wie läuft es bei euch nach dem neusten Update?
Ghost Recon Wildlands: Umfangreicher Patch fur PC-Version veroffentlicht, Konsolen folgen

Hab jetzt ca. 5 fps nochmal mehr. 
Allerdings habe ich von Freunden gehört die weniger VRAM besitzen, das nun Details in der Ferne erst in Reichweite erscheinen.
Auch Befehle wie Aufklärung oder Fahrzeugabwurf mukken hin und wieder mal rum. ^^


----------



## teachmeluv (22. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Wie läuft es bei euch nach dem neusten Update?
> Ghost Recon Wildlands: Umfangreicher Patch fur PC-Version veroffentlicht, Konsolen folgen
> 
> Hab jetzt ca. 5 fps nochmal mehr.
> ...


Gleich mal testen


----------



## dPbvulkan (22. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Ich hab bei mir nun einen Bug entdeckt seit dem neuen Update. Ich kann nämlich keinen Synchronschuss mehr auswählen?? ich drücke Q und es passiert nichts. Ich spiele inzwischen ohne Gegnermarkierungen daher dachte ich es liegt daran, aber das ist es nicht. Ich kann keinen gegner mehr markieren. Warum?


----------



## teachmeluv (22. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



dPbvulkan schrieb:


> Ich hab bei mir nun einen Bug entdeckt seit dem neuen Update. Ich kann nämlich keinen Synchronschuss mehr auswählen?? ich drücke Q und es passiert nichts. Ich spiele inzwischen ohne Gegnermarkierungen daher dachte ich es liegt daran, aber das ist es nicht. Ich kann keinen gegner mehr markieren. Warum?



Bei mir besteht das Problem nicht. Synchronschuss klappt wunderbar 

Neues Update brachte wirklich mehr Performance. Habe jetzt Texturen, Gelände und Vegetation noch auf Ultra sowie Schatten wieder hoch, immer um die 70 FPS. Was will man mehr?


----------



## dPbvulkan (22. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Na toll. Komisch. Ist der Synchronschuss von was abhängig?


----------



## teachmeluv (22. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Eigentlich nicht. Hast du ihn denn schon komplett geskillt?


----------



## dPbvulkan (22. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Hab ich eben gemacht. 3 zusätzliche Synchronschüsse. Aber ich kann das nicht mehr nutzen. verstehe ich auch nicht. Ich werde mal versuchen es testweise auf eine andere Taste zu legen was dann ist. Die Q Taste geht schon noch. ^^ Scheiß Update. ^^ Hat sowieso nichts spürbares geändert. Jetzt haben se bei mir zumindest nen Bug reingepatcht. Super. ^^

EDIT: Das ist tatsächlich von "Markierungen anzeigen" abhängig. Wie dämlich is das denn?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (22. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



dPbvulkan schrieb:


> Hab ich eben gemacht. 3 zusätzliche Synchronschüsse. Aber ich kann das nicht mehr nutzen. verstehe ich auch nicht. Ich werde mal versuchen es testweise auf eine andere Taste zu legen was dann ist. Die Q Taste geht schon noch. ^^ Scheiß Update. ^^ Hat sowieso nichts spürbares geändert. Jetzt haben se bei mir zumindest nen Bug reingepatcht. Super. ^^
> 
> EDIT: Das ist tatsächlich von "Markierungen anzeigen" abhängig. Wie dämlich is das denn?



Das Selbe hatte ich bei den Befehlen für Fahrzeugabwurf und Aufklärung.


----------



## teachmeluv (22. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Also ich bin super zufrieden mit dem neusten Update. Habe noch ein paar Regler hoch gesetzt und minimal 60fps.

Auch meine erwähnten Ruckler sind verschwunden. Und ich habe gesehen, dass meine CPU Auslastung gestiegen ist. Das erklärt ggf die bessere Performance.


----------



## dPbvulkan (22. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Das is doch *******! Ich will aber nicht mit diesen blöden Cheatmarkierungen zocken.


----------



## JaniZz (23. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Ziemlich sauberer Start von ubisoft. 

Läuft echt sauber und macht Spaß. 

Die Hardware wird nun auch endlich mal vernuftig ausgelastet und in 1440p ultra fluffige 60 fps. 

Die Optik ist natürlich ziemlich genial und zum Teil sehr atmosphärisch. 

Finde nur die physikalischen Effekte zum Teil daneben. 
Gras und Bäume bewegen sich zum Teil unnatürlich. 

Aber ansonsten top. 

Auf schwierigster Stufe auch ziemlich herausfordernd und taktisches angehen ist da wichtig.


----------



## sethdiabolos (23. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Läuft zwar jetzt ohne heftige Ruckler, aber ich bekomme ganz egal ob 1080p oder 4K nicht wesentlich mehr als 30 Fps. 45 in Full HD und knapp 30 in 4K und Ultra Details. CPU bimmelt über alle Threads bei 30-40%, Ram ist bei 9,5GB und die Grafikkarte gammelt bei 70% rum. Inzwischen schaut das Spiel echt schick aus, aber spielbar ist es noch immer nicht für mich.


----------



## easycheeseman (23. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Läuft zwar jetzt ohne heftige Ruckler, aber ich bekomme ganz egal ob 1080p oder 4K nicht wesentlich mehr als 30 Fps. 45 in Full HD und knapp 30 in 4K und Ultra Details. CPU bimmelt über alle Threads bei 30-40%, Ram ist bei 9,5GB und die Grafikkarte gammelt bei 70% rum. Inzwischen schaut das Spiel echt schick aus, aber spielbar ist es noch immer nicht für mich.



Genau wie bei mir


----------



## teachmeluv (23. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Benutzt hier eigentlich einer die Companion App (Ghost Recon Wildlands HQ) auf dem Smartphone? Damit kann man nebenbei super Nachschub farmen (maximal 5.000 Einheiten pro Tag).


----------



## Noxxphox (23. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Ne nachdem es mich ankotze das das mit ip eingeben und verbinden nicht klappte. Aber das man Nachschub verdienen konnte wusste ich nicht, dann lohnt das ja sogar


----------



## DerKabelbinder (23. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Damit das spiel noch schneller durchgefarmt ist? 

Ich frag mich ja so nach 25h schon, was ich in der Spielwelt noch groß anstellen soll.


----------



## teachmeluv (23. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> Ne nachdem es mich ankotze das das mit ip eingeben und verbinden nicht klappte. Aber das man Nachschub verdienen konnte wusste ich nicht, dann lohnt das ja sogar



Das Problem hatte ich auch, dass die Synchronisierung nicht funktioniert hat. Dieser Workaround hilft:


[BUG / GLITCH] Application unable to sync
Some players are unable to sync their app with their game. Please try to use the following workaround: 
Go to START >Type in "Windows Firewall with Advanced Security" (Without quotes)


Click > Inbound Rules


Click > New Rule (Right column)


Click > Program > Next


Browse > Ghost Recon WIldlands EXE (GRW.exe) Wherever it is installed for you > Next


Allow the connection > Next


Keep all 3 checked > Next


Name it what you like > Description > Finish


Do this for Outbound Rule as well so they can communicate.


----------



## Noxxphox (23. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Morgen mal testen, heute habe ich dafür keine Zeit.
Was genau bringt einem das verbinden nun eigentlich? Hab mal was von map gelesen, bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## teachmeluv (23. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Man kann sich parallel einfach immer die Map anzeigen lassen, welche du sonst nur mit "M" erreichst. Finde ich aber unsinnig und unnötig 

Ansonsten braucht man die Verbindung nur, damit du die gesammelten Vorräte aus dem Guerilla-Spiel in das Hauptspiel übertragen kannst.


----------



## dPbvulkan (23. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Das klingt aber doch sehr nach CPU Limit? Meine Karte wird nie weniger als 97% ausgelastet. CPU zur Hälfte etwa.

Eben mal neue Screenshots hochgeladen. GRW sieht im Nassen und mit der Beleuchtung einfach göttlich aus. Gibt nichts, was da auch nur annähernd rankommt. 

Spiele Screenshot Thread (bitte keine OT-Diskussionen!)

Ich hab derzeit den Bug, dass ich diese runden Ausrufezeichen manchmal nicht untersuchen kann. Er guckt dann drauf und knippst, aber es passiert nix.  ??

Ghost Recon Wildlands BUG Searching for information - YouTube


----------



## Pedro89 (26. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Jemand hier, der das Game mit nem G-Sync Monitor spielt und G-Sync auch aktiviert hat?

Ich merke ein deutlich besseres Mausgefühl wenn Gsync deaktiviert ist.
Auch im Pausenmenü fühlt sich die Maus ohne Gsync viel besser an.
Kann das hier jemand bestätigen oder mal testen?


----------



## amer_der_erste (27. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Guten Abend zusammen,

mir fällt auf dass das Gras und die Bäume bei mir sehr flimmern.
Woran kann das liegen?




Pedro89 schrieb:


> Jemand hier, der das Game mit nem G-Sync Monitor spielt und G-Sync auch aktiviert hat?
> 
> Ich merke ein deutlich besseres Mausgefühl wenn Gsync deaktiviert ist.
> Auch im Pausenmenü fühlt sich die Maus ohne Gsync viel besser an.
> Kann das hier jemand bestätigen oder mal testen?



Hallo Pedro,

ja, das kann ich bestätigen.
Habe ich soeben getestet.
Keine Ahnung was die Lösung für das Problem sein könnte.

Vielleicht kann uns hier ja geholfen werden.


----------



## HisN (28. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Geringe Auflösung und mangelndes AA 
Bzw. Eine AA Methode, die die Vegetation nicht erfasst. Wie wäre es mit DSR statt ingame AA?

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dPbvulkan (28. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Selbst mit DSR also auf 1440p flimmern die Büsche noch geringfügig, egal welches AA man nimmt im Spiel. Erst wenn temporal AA aktiviert wird, ist das Bild ruhig. Selbst auf 4K in ArmA flimmert es noch etwas. Bekommt man schwer weg.


----------



## MDJ (29. März 2017)

*Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

War mir anfangs nicht sicher, ob ich Wildlands holen soll. Aber jetzt nach rund 15 Stunden Spielzeit muss ich sagen, dass ich froh bin es zu haben, macht viel Spaß.

Habe den Thread aufgrund der vielen Beiträge nur überflogen, wollte aber dennoch kurz zu zwei Themen was beisteuern:

Ich spiele mit einem i5-4670, 16GB RAM und einer GTX1080 bei sehr hohen Einstellungen. Limitiert habe ich die Frames per Adaptiv-VSync auf 60 Frames. Dennoch habe ich gelegentlich kurzzeitige Framedrops in den 50er, oder selten auch 40er Framebereich. Schuld wird hier die CPU sein, die (laut Afterburner) zu 100% ausgelastet wird. Ein Freund spielt mit einem i7-6700, 16GB RAM und einer GTX1060 und hat konstante 60 Frames (Adaptiv-VSync). Seine CPU hat da noch etwas Luft, weshalb ich denke, dass Hyperthreading oder weitere Kerne schon gut genutzt werden.

Zum Thema Überfallmissionen von Konvois...
Wir machen das immer so und hat sich gut bewährt:
Wir schalten den kompletten Konvoi mit einer EMP-Drohne lahm. Dann nur beide Begleitfahrzeuge mit einer Tube wegmachen und mit einer gezielten einzelnen Kugel jeweils die beiden Fahrer des Transportfahrzeugs ausschalten.
Mit der EMP-Drohne kann man auch den Heli oder Flugzeug, den man klauen soll, lahmlegen. Somit kann der Gegner damit nicht flüchten.


----------



## amer_der_erste (29. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Was ich nicht ganz verstehe: wenn ich mit 1-2 mates zocke, spielen wir meine oder seine Spielwelt frei?


----------



## MDJ (29. März 2017)

*Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Was ich nicht ganz verstehe: wenn ich mit 1-2 mates zocke, spielen wir meine oder seine Spielwelt frei?



Jeder hat seine Spielwelt. Wenn du etwa Missionen schon abgeschlossen hast und dein Kollege nicht, kann er diese trotzdem auf seiner Karte sehen und starten. Du bekommst dann links eine Meldung, dass er diese Mission angenommen hat und du kannst dich dann mit Enter-Taste dieser anschließen und ihm helfen diese zu machen.
Genau so wie Waffen und Waffengegenstände die man auf der Map finden kann. Wenn ein Freund von dir dieses gesammelt hat, kannst du es für dich dort immer noch sehen und finden, bis du es auch aufgehoben hast


----------



## amer_der_erste (29. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Wenn er aber schon mehr freigeschaltet hat und ich ihm bei einer Mission helfe, schalte ich diese Automatisch auch für mich frei?
Beim nächsten zocken ohne ihn ist diese Mission aber schon für mich erledigt oder verstehe ich jetzt was ganz falsch?


----------



## mauhdl (29. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Mit was für einer Grafikeinstellung kann man spielen mit einer gtx 1080 und einem i7 ?


----------



## amer_der_erste (29. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



mauhdl schrieb:


> Mit was für einer Grafikeinstellung kann man spielen mit einer gtx 1080 und einem i7 ?



Also mit meinem Setup drehe ich fasst alles auf.

Alles war mit Unschärfe zu tun hat wird deaktiviert.

Zwischen 60-80 FPS stemmt meine Kiste in 1440p.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (29. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Wenn er aber schon mehr freigeschaltet hat und ich ihm bei einer Mission helfe, schalte ich diese Automatisch auch für mich frei?
> Beim nächsten zocken ohne ihn ist diese Mission aber schon für mich erledigt oder verstehe ich jetzt was ganz falsch? [emoji38]


Glaub schon. Ansonsten könnte man sonst so theoretisch z.B. unendlich Zusatzpunkte für skills einheimsen. 

Selbst wenn. Die Missionen kann man alle auf Wunsch beliebig wiederholen.


----------



## mauhdl (29. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Also mit meinem Setup drehe ich fasst alles auf.
> 
> Alles war mit Unschärfe zu tun hat wird deaktiviert.
> 
> Zwischen 60-80 FPS stemmt meine Kiste in 1440p.


Also alles auf Ultra oder wie?


----------



## HisN (29. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



mauhdl schrieb:


> Mit was für einer Grafikeinstellung kann man spielen mit einer gtx 1080 und einem i7 ?



In Ultra und FHD oder in Ultra und UHD. Solange Du keine Ziel FPS nennst ist die Frage doch voll umsonst.
Gibt sich übrigens nicht viel. Die Karte kommt mit allem auf Max in FHD kaum über 60 FPS und in UHD schaltest Du Bewegungsunschärfe ab und die erweiterte Tiefenschärfe und dann bist Du bei 40 FPS, und das spielt sich genau so gut,  sobald Du den Framecounter abschaltest und die Karte über 2Ghz stemmt.

Mit 4Ghz kommen von der CPU sowieso kaum über 60 FPS zusammen,  wenn der i7 nich 10 Jahre alt ist (kann ja ein 920er oder ein aktueller 10 Kerner sein, sind  beides i7)


----------



## dPbvulkan (29. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Wenn man kein 60 fps minimum Fanatiker ist, geht das auch mit einer GTX 1070.


----------



## MDJ (30. März 2017)

*Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Weis eigentlich jemand, wie relevant die Kleidung für die Tarnung ist? Finde da keine spielinterne Information. Tarnen grüne Klamotten in Vegetation mehr als Schwarz oder Rot? Oder ist das der KI egal? Dann könnt ich auch komplett rot im Schnee liegen und wäre unsichtbar 
Bisher konnte ich keinen Unterschied feststellen.


----------



## teachmeluv (30. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



MDJ schrieb:


> Weis eigentlich jemand, wie relevant die Kleidung für die Tarnung ist? Finde da keine spielinterne Information. Tarnen grüne Klamotten in Vegetation mehr als Schwarz oder Rot? Oder ist das der KI egal? Dann könnt ich auch komplett rot im Schnee liegen und wäre unsichtbar
> Bisher konnte ich keinen Unterschied feststellen.


Ich bin ziemlich sicher das hat null Einfluss auf deine Bedrohung oder Sichtfaktor. Gibt ja so viele Klamotten zum Freischalten oder Kaufen, da würde Ubisoft sich selber ein Bein stellen


----------



## MDJ (30. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



teachmeluv schrieb:


> Ich bin ziemlich sicher das hat null Einfluss auf deine Bedrohung oder Sichtfaktor. Gibt ja so viele Klamotten zum Freischalten oder Kaufen, da würde Ubisoft sich selber ein Bein stellen



Denke ich auch, deshalb die Frage^^ Wäre ja schon irgendwie schade. Wenn mal ein PvP-Modus kommt, wäre es natürlich schon entscheidend. Aber hätte ja sein können, dass Ubisoft sich da mal geäußert hätte.


----------



## mauhdl (30. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



MDJ schrieb:


> Denke ich auch, deshalb die Frage^^ Wäre ja schon irgendwie schade. Wenn mal ein PvP-Modus kommt, wäre es natürlich schon entscheidend. Aber hätte ja sein können, dass Ubisoft sich da mal geäußert hätte.


Kommt leicht ein pvp Modus?


----------



## teachmeluv (30. März 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



mauhdl schrieb:


> Kommt leicht ein pvp Modus?


Der kommt auf jeden Fall, wurde bereits angekündigt. Und der ist kostenlos


----------



## mauhdl (2. April 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Hi reicht es für 4k wenn man die Hardware hat im Spiel die Auflösung ein zu stellen oder muss man bei der graka auch noch was einstellen im System?


----------



## dPbvulkan (2. April 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Kannst du im Spiel durch das Scaling einstellen oder eben über den Treiber und "DSR" oder "VSR", je nach Grafikkarte. Bei AMD heißt das VSR und bei nVidia DSR. Damit kannst du dann auch im Spiel höhere Auflösungen auswählen, als der Monitor eigentlich kann. Im Spiel das Scaling steht standardmäßig auf 1.00. Da kannst du dann die Auflösung auch hochstellen, also 2.00 wäre bei einer eingestellten Auflösung von 1920x1080 dann eben x2, also 3840x2160, also quasi 4K.


----------



## mauhdl (2. April 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Ok und wenn ich im Spiel nur die Auflösung 3840x2160 einstelle ohne scaling? Und brauche ich das auch DSR und VSR oder kann man das so lassen wie es ist?


----------



## dPbvulkan (2. April 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Damit du das im Game einstellen kannst, musst du im Treiber DSR oder VSR aktiviert haben. Das ist der Sinn davon. Ansonsten kannste eben alternativ im Spiel das Scaling verändern, hat im Grunde den gleichen Effekt. Wenn du zusätzlich Spiel noch Scaling einstellst, würdest du diese Auflösung ja noch mehr erhöhen. macht nur Sinn, wenn du wirklich Leistung im Überfluss hast und über DSR/VSR keine höhere Auflösung einstellbar ist. Bei GRW gibt existiert aber noch keine GPU die das schaffen würde.


----------



## mauhdl (2. April 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



dPbvulkan schrieb:


> Damit du das im Game einstellen kannst, musst du im Treiber DSR oder VSR aktiviert haben. Das ist der Sinn davon. Ansonsten kannste eben alternativ im Spiel das Scaling verändern, hat im Grunde den gleichen Effekt.


Ok hab aber nichts eingestellt im System von nvidia kann aber trotzdem die 3840x2160 im Spiel auswählen ist das dann nicht 4k


----------



## myLoooo (3. April 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Lohnt es sich die Gold Edition zu kaufen (69 Euro) - würde es auf der Konsole spielen wollen .-.. da meine Freunde, kein Gaming PC besitzen


----------



## teachmeluv (3. April 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



myLoooo schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich die Gold Edition zu kaufen (69 Euro) - würde es auf der Konsole spielen wollen .-.. da meine Freunde, kein Gaming PC besitzen



Gute Frage 

Wenn du die Inhalte aus dem Seasons Pass (Info Link siehe Start-Post) auf jeden Fall spielen möchtest, wirst du mit der Gold Edition sicherlich ein bisschen Geld sparen. Wenn dir die Basis-Variante ausreicht, dann nicht. Kein ersichtlicher Vorteil im Moment. Der PvP-Modus wird für alle kommen, auch ohne Seasons Pass (und vor allem kostenlos).


----------



## MDJ (4. April 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Habe ein Problem, was sehr häufig auftritt, wenn ich mit Freunden spiele. Scheinbar ein Bug.
Obwohl die anderen einen Schalldämpfer montiert haben, wird es auf meinem Bildschirm ohne Schalldämpfer angezeigt. Und wenn sie schießen, hört es sich an als ob kein Schalldämpfer montiert wäre. Entsprechend reagieren die Gegner darauf und hören es. Ein leises Vorgehen ist somit unmöglich, da dieser Fehler sehr oft auftrifft. Bei den Pistolen tritt dieses Problem nicht auf. Ein Demontieren und neu Montieren des Schalldämpfers bringt kein Erfolg. Hoffe das wird bald gefixt! Generell wundere ich mich, dass der nächste Patch so lange braucht...


----------



## Oberst Klink (5. April 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



myLoooo schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich die Gold Edition zu kaufen (69 Euro) - würde es auf der Konsole spielen wollen .-.. da meine Freunde, kein Gaming PC besitzen



Hols dir doch im Keystore. Da ist es günstiger. Ich habe für die Gold-Edition keine 60€ bezahlt.


----------



## dPbvulkan (7. April 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Falls es wen interessiert, hab mal neu gebencht mit meinem System und auch mal die Frametimes gemessen. Läuft spürbar besser seit dem neuen Windows-Update. CPu Auslastung ist runter und GPU-Auslastung ist hoch. Lief noch alles mögliche im Hintergrund an Programmen. Soviel dazu, dass ein 4 Kerner da nicht zu gebrauchen sei. *g*

Einmal mit 1080p und 1.0 Scaling und einmal mit 1080p und 1.5 Scaling. Beides auf Ultra.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teachmeluv (7. April 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



dPbvulkan schrieb:


> Falls es wen interessiert, hab mal neu gebencht mit meinem System und auch mal die Frametimes gemessen. Läuft spürbar besser seit dem neuen Windows-Update. CPu Auslastung ist runter und GPU-Auslastung ist hoch. Lief noch alles mögliche im Hintergrund an Programmen. Soviel dazu, dass ein 4 Kerner da nicht zu gebrauchen sei. *g*
> 
> Einmal mit 1080p und 1.0 Scaling und einmal mit 1080p und 1.5 Scaling. Beides auf Ultra.
> 
> ...



Alles dank des neuen Gaming Mode mit dem Creators Update?


----------



## dPbvulkan (7. April 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Gute Frage, laut PcGamesHardware läuft Ryzen ja auch schneller ob mit oder ohne Gamemode. Tatsache ist dass es merklich besser läuft und CPU Auslastung geringer ist.


----------



## teachmeluv (7. April 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



dPbvulkan schrieb:


> Gute Frage, laut PcGamesHardware läuft Ryzen ja auch schneller ob mit oder ohne Gamemode. Tatsache ist dass es merklich besser läuft und CPU Auslastung geringer ist.


Hast du denn den Gaming Mode aktiviert? Oder ist der automatisch aktiv, sobald DirectX angesprochen wird?


----------



## dPbvulkan (7. April 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Gaming Mode ist aktiv, war er automatisch nach dem Update.


----------



## Hans_ (7. April 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Weiß jemand ob es in Zukunft noch einen Patch geben wird der die Performance verbessert? Hab immer noch mit Tearing und starken FPS Drops zu kämpfen.


----------



## teachmeluv (7. April 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



Hans_ schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob es in Zukunft noch einen Patch geben wird der die Performance verbessert? Hab immer noch mit Tearing und starken FPS Drops zu kämpfen.



Auf welcher Hardware (auch Monitor) und mit welchen Settings spielst du? Vielleicht lässt sich da auch was ohne Performance-Patch regeln


----------



## dPbvulkan (7. April 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



Hans_ schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob es in Zukunft noch einen Patch geben wird der die Performance verbessert? Hab immer noch mit Tearing und starken FPS Drops zu kämpfen.



Was soll sich da bessern? Ich hab ein sehr flüssiges Spielerlebnis, nur ab und zu hab ich einen kurzen Hänger und dann läuft es weiter flüssig. Woran das liegt, keine Ahnung.


----------



## HisN (7. April 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Da die kurzen Hänger mit einem Patch gekommen sind ..... (jedenfalls bei mir^^). Ist die Sache für mich klar.


----------



## dPbvulkan (7. April 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Ja diese Hänger hab ich dann und wann mal und das kommt meistens bei wilden Autofahrten vor, denke liegt an der Streamingengine. Mein System ist von den Specs stark genug und die Frametimes und fps und CPu Auslastung zeigen das auch.


----------



## magnus1982 (11. April 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

So,hab es mir auch gekauft. Gefällt mir und es läuft auch noch ganz gut auf meinem Notebook. Ein Bisschen mehr Takt bei der GPU und nu sind knapp 50FPS drin und die Settings sind auf hoch bis sehr hoch.
Natürlich habe ich die Wakü dran,sonst wird es schätze ich zu Temp Problemen kommen im Notebook.


Die Auflösungskalierung frisst ja gewaltig,hab nur von 1 auf 1,20 gestellt und es fehlen ~10FPS.


----------



## Nachty (17. April 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Hm, vorher konnte ich die 60 FPS gut halten jetzt komme ich schon in die 40 FPS rein scheiß patch


----------



## majinvegeta20 (19. April 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



magnus1982 schrieb:


> So,hab es mir auch gekauft. Gefällt mir und es läuft auch noch ganz gut auf meinem Notebook. Ein Bisschen mehr Takt bei der GPU und nu sind knapp 50FPS drin und die Settings sind auf hoch bis sehr hoch.
> Natürlich habe ich die Wakü dran,sonst wird es schätze ich zu Temp Problemen kommen im Notebook.
> 
> 
> Die Auflösungskalierung frisst ja gewaltig,hab nur von 1 auf 1,20 gestellt und es fehlen ~10FPS.


Kein Wunder. Ist ja auch Downsampling. Heißt das Game wird in einer höheren Auflösung berechnet und entsprechend wieder herunterskaliert.
Bei 1,20 sind das 20% mehr Pixel die deine Graka berechnen muss.
Bei 50 fps kommt das mit den 10 fps weniger schon hin.
Doch Kantenglättung kannst du dafür so gewissermaßen minimieren und damit wieder fps gut machen.


----------



## magnus1982 (19. April 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Kein Wunder. Ist ja auch Downsampling. Heißt das Game wird in einer höheren Auflösung berechnet und entsprechend wieder herunterskaliert.
> Bei 1,20 sind das 20% mehr Pixel die deine Graka berechnen muss.
> Bei 50 fps kommt das mit den 10 fps weniger schon hin.
> Doch Kantenglättung kannst du dafür so gewissermaßen minimieren und damit wieder fps gut machen.


Ah, ok. Danke. 

Gesendet von meinem Lenovo TB3-X70L mit Tapatalk


----------



## majinvegeta20 (27. April 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Die 100 Stunden Solo Kampagne sind geknackt. Game ist noch immer nicht durch. Ca. 90% bisher komplett. 

Im MP hab ich erst 13 Stunden hinter mir, da ich erst einmal im Alleingang alles durch machen wollte. 
Denke das ich im MP nochmal 100 Stunden meinen Spaß haben werde. 

Das Geld für das Spiel hat sich auf jeden Fall für mich persönlich gelohnt.


----------



## BmwM3 (30. April 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

ich hatte starke Ruckler mit vsync, folgendes hat sie beseitigt:

 im Nvidia Inspector das Profil von Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Wildlands aufrufen 
 und bei Vertical Sync "Fast Sync" einstellen,
 im Spiel Vsync "aus" und bei Framerate-Limit die Hz deines Bildschirms einstellen, 
 in meinem Fall sind das "60"!


----------



## mc_arthur (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Hallo zusammen,

mal ein kleines "Bug"-Problem:

Schon bei der zweiten Mission ("Flamme der Rebellion") komme ich nicht weiter. Ich habe den Konvoi aufgerieben und markiert, bin dann weiter hoch ins Kartelllager. Alle Gegner sind eliminiert, alle Rebellen-Gefangenen befreit, alle Nachschubgüter markiert. Aber die Mission will einfach nicht enden. Im Erdgeschoss des Gebäudes befindet s ich ein Computer, den man "hacken" soll. Wenn das Gerät aktiviert/benutzt wird, passiert aber nichts. Mein Charakter tippt ewig lang auf dem Notebook rum, aber es erfolgt keine weitere Reaktion. Mission neu gestartet, dasselbe Problem. Die Mission will einfach nicht enden. Als "Informationsquelle" gibt es diesmal auf dem Dach ein Klemmbrett mit Fotos. Wenn man die "benutzt", dann holt der Charakter sein Handy raus um ein Foto zu machen. Aber auch dann passiert nichts weiter.

Ich habe sowohl das Problem, dass die Mission nicht enden will als auch, dass mein Charakter  diese "Informationsbeschaffungen" nicht hinkriegt - als ob da irgendwie ein Triggerpunkt nicht aktiviert wurde oder sowas.

Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



mc_arthur schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mal ein kleines "Bug"-Problem:
> 
> ...


Hatte ich auch. ^^

Lösung:
Du musst einfach einer der Tasten dazu drücken, die du Normalerweise für das Auswählen von Informationen benutzt. (Waffenteile, Nachschub etc.)


----------



## mad-onion (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Hallp, nachdem jetzt Patch 4 erschienen ist, habe ich mal gecheckt ob meine Probleme weniger werden.. Fehlanzeige.. es kamen Grafikbugs dazu.. hier mal ein Beispiel: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q8rTyYEva4w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Naja wegen dem kleinen Heckrotor würde ich mich nicht so dolle aufregen.
Hättest du nicht von einem Grafikbug gesprochen, wäre mir das wahrscheinlich gar nicht erst aufgefallen. O.o


----------



## mad-onion (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Es geht nicht um die Grösse des Heckrotors, das ganze Heck sitzt nicht da wo es hingehört. 
Letztens erst hatte ich Waffen im Brustkorb stecken und weder zielen noch schiessen war möglich.  Ein kurzes Video dazz gibts in meiner yt-liste..


----------



## derTino (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Hab nun endlich ein recht brauchbares System zum zocken und nach einigem hin und her überlegen nun Wildlands gekauft.

Was soll ich sagen... bin etwas.. hmm... ernüchtert. Grafisch ganz nett gemacht, keine Frage. Story ist kein Bestseller aber ebenfalls nett. Es macht auch Spaß mit dem Bots (bin nicht so der MP-Spieler, nur auf LAN) aber die KI der Gegner und einige inhaltliche Dinge im Spiel lassen mich da manchmal noch echt zweifeln.

Anfangs hatte ich einen flashback und fühlte mich wie in Far Cry 4.

Mal schauen, ob der MP es doch noch rausreißen kann. Im TS mit paar netten Leuten könnte schon was werden. Wer mich mal mitnehmen mag -> PN. 

LG, Tino


----------



## JackTheHero (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Lass mal den Benchmark laufen in 720p Ultra. Würde mich mal das Ergebnis interessieren.


----------



## SteMeX (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Mal eine Frage. Ich hatte gestern einige Abstürze im Spiel (lag aber am CPU OC) und hatte mal die Spieldaten überprüfen Funktion benutzt. Habe das ganze zwei, drei mal laufen lassen. Er sagt mir jedes mal die Spieldaten sind extrem beschädigt und müssen repariert werden. Er macht dann auch was, beim nächsten Lauf sagt er aber das gleiche.

Ist das "normal" bzw. muss ich mir darüber Gedanken machen?


----------



## MDJ (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Noch nicht gehört. Macht das Spiel sonst irgendwie Probleme?


----------



## SteMeX (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Sonst ist mir nichts aufgefallen. Er hatte mir das Game gestern eben 2-3 wegen Instabilität beendet. Die Rücknahme des CPU OC hat das nicht mehr vorkommen lassen.


----------



## derTino (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Hast du HWinfo o.ä. laufen? Das machte bei mir arge Probleme.

edit: Der gewünschte Benchmark als Anhang.


----------



## JackTheHero (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

HWinfo hat bei mir nie Probleme gemacht. Inwiefern macht es denn Probleme?


----------



## JackTheHero (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



MDJ schrieb:


> Noch nicht gehört. Macht das Spiel sonst irgendwie Probleme?



Du hast ab und zu harte Ruckler drin. Das haben aber auch Intel 8 Kerner, wurde wohl reingepatched, dafür der Speicherverbrauch deutlich reduziert.


----------



## derTino (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Ich schobs anfangs auf HWinfo, dass der Rechner mal häng und Wildlands abstürzt.
Aber mittlerweile habe ich es weggelassen und bin der Meinung, dass WL einfach nur grottenschlecht programmiert ist. Schon die Bugs mit dem steckenbleiben in Felsspalten nerven  tierisch. Oder die bekloppte KI. Bereue es mittlerweile, dafür auch noch Geld ausgegeben zu haben. In keinem anderen Spiel hab ich soviel Frust deswegen.

Aktuelles Beispiel anbei. Konnte noch schießen, mich bewegen,  habe sogar noch Gegner getroffen.  Doch gestorben, am spwanpoint das gleiche Drama noch immer. nun aus gemacht. Faxen dicke.
Bevor Fragen kommen: Win 10 sauber installiert, aktuellste Treiber, keine anderes Spiel macht solche Probleme.


----------



## JackTheHero (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Ich hatte so Probleme gar nicht. Hab das Spiel gesuchtet wie verrückt. ^^


----------



## luca96 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Ich hab auch immer Mal wieder ziemliche Ruckler drinnen


----------



## WaldemarE (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Bin auch grade am überlegen es mir zu kaufen, nur frage ich mich grade ob es genauso ein total ausfall wie "Die Wischen" ist und ob man es auch als Solo Spieler genießen kann.

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JackTheHero (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Solo hab ich es eigentlich nur gespielt. Macht endlos Spaß und sieht göttlich aus. referenz bei der Grafik.


----------



## LDNV (2. August 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Seh ich auch so. 
Allerdings war für mich Division auch kein Totalausfall, sondern hab ich knapp über 300h gespielt, mindestens die hälfte davon Solo. 
Dann war aber auch die Luft raus. 
Bei Wildlands, mal abwarten. Macht bisher Fun.


----------



## JackTheHero (2. August 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Spielzeit bei Wildlands ist bei mir 157 Stunden.


----------



## wr2champ (9. August 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Wildlands habe ich jetzt mit der Demo begonnen, und nach den 5 Stunden, die man in der Demo hat, gefiel es mir schon sehr gut.  Habe die paar Stunden aber auch nur mitm Kumpel gezockt, mit dem ich auch The Division gezockt habe. In Division habe ich von der Closed Beta an bis heute meinen Spaß. Auf der XBox bin ich bei 437 Spielstunden seit Release, und am PC habe ich vor nicht all zu langer Zeit dann auch angefangen, Spielzeit dort beträgt aber erst etwa 30 Stunden. Ich denke, dass ich bei Wildlands auch Solo meinen Spaß haben werde.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Habs mir gestern geholt! Spielt ihr noch? Auch mi TS? Solo finde ich es noch etwas trist.


----------



## NotAnExit (9. November 2017)

Kann das mal jemand gegenchecken? Ich habe das Gefühl, dass das LOD seit Patch 9 nicht mehr richtig funktioniert. Oder war das schon immer so? Die Wachtürme werden erst richtig spät korrekt dargestellt, vorher ist es ein einziger Klumpen. Habe schon alles mögliche ausprobiert, 16x AF über Treiber, andere andere Einstellungen im Treiber probiert, ingame alles ultra...


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (13. November 2017)

Mahlzeit zusammen 

Wer das Spiel noch mit einer NVidia Karte Spielt ... Mit welchen Treibern seit ihr so unterwegs ... Ich finde mit dem neuen 388.13 sind die Frametimes noch heftiger gewurden .. bei mir sind von 28 bis fast 100ms alles dabei (Das macht kein wirklichen Spaß...) 
Was habt Ihr da so an Erfahrung sammeln können ??? 
Welcher Treiber iss derzeit der, der die Frametimes am konstantesten halten kann


----------



## JackTheHero (13. November 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Nimm den 388.00. Hab auch immer so spikes drin, wenn ich OSD anhab. Alles versucht, liegt am Treiber.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*



JackTheHero schrieb:


> Nimm den 388.00. Hab auch immer so spikes drin, wenn ich OSD anhab. Alles versucht, liegt am Treiber.



Vielen Dank für die Antwort, genau den benutze ich seit gestern wieder.
Mit dem scheint es einigermaßen zu klappen


----------



## Donner123 (25. November 2017)

Ich bin aktuell bei der Mission:
Wer das Spiel noch nicht durch hat, nicht den Spoiler öffnen 


Spoiler



Wo Bowman von Pac in der Hütte gefesselt wurde und ich zum Mausoleum fahren soll.



Jedenfalls auf dem Weg da hin stürzt mir jetzt ständig das Spiel ab. Zuvor hab ich die Mission 2 mal verkackt, bin gestorben, aber nu stürzt es immer ab bevor ich sterbe oder da ankomme. Ist vorher noch nie passiert. Hat das noch jemand oder jemand ne Idee was das sein könnte?
Hab die Mission jetzt bestimmt schon 5 oder 6 mal angefangen und so langsam geht die mir auf die nerven


----------



## MDJ (25. November 2017)

Mach mal eine Überprüfung der Spieldateien.


----------



## Donner123 (25. November 2017)

Hab ich schon, war alles in Ordnung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Dezember 2017)

Kann mir bitte jemand verraten, wie ich die Predator-Mission spielen kann? 

Ich finde kein Hinweis auf der Map und sehe nur im Pause-Menü, dass ich lediglich 3 Hinweise zum Event finden muss. Die Map ist zu riesig und ich habe keinen Plan wo ich anfangen soll zu suchen. Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich aus Blödheit irgendwas wichtiges lediglich übersehen habe. Bitte um Erleuchtung!

edit: Ich hab die Story noch nicht durch. Liegt es evtl. daran?


----------



## JackTheHero (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Du findest die Mission rechts weiter unten auf der Karte. Da ist dann auch so ein Predatorsymbol.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ghost Recon Wildlands Sammelthread*

Erst mal vielen Dank für die super rasche Antwort! Ich sehe mal gleich nach.


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Dezember 2017)

Okay, vorneweg das Predator-Event ist der Hammer! Fans des ersten Teils, werden voll auf ihre Kosten kommen. Musik, Sound, Atmosphäre 1a eingefangen. Die KI ist verdammt hart. Wir haben gestern Online von bestimmt 50 Partien, nur ein einziges mal geschafft den Predator zu killen. Es gibt auch irgendwie keine Taktik, egal was man versucht, das Viech folgt keinem Muster, welches ich erkennen konnte, und ist einem so was von überlegen mit seinem Schulterblaster...

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Es ist super fordernd, aber genau deshalb auch super spaßig 

Was meint Ihr?


----------



## ak1504 (26. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KYbvZcKjS5A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Agallah (10. August 2018)

Spiel da zur Zeit im SP ein wenig weiter. Sommerloch und so

Problem ist aber seit einigen Wochen das meine Spielstände nur beim zweiten Start des Spiels synchronisiert werden. Starte ich UPlay und GRW das erste Mal kann ich nur eine neue Kampagne starten, nach Beenden und Neustart des Spiels ist mein Spielstand jedoch vorhanden. Nervt...

Weiß jemand eine Lösung?


----------



## drspeed (4. März 2019)

Hallo
Mir ist heute ein Problem aufgefallen. Ich habe den halben Tag gespielt und auch Levelup bekommen. Nur meine Statistik da tut sich nichts. Die Solo Spielzeit steht immer noch auf den alten Wert. Genau so auch alles andere.
Hat von euch jemand eine Idee was das sein kann?


----------

